# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Все для оформления работ в детском саду

## Елена 78

Ну я начну пожалуй, а то все говорят, а темка никак не откроется.

Генеологическое дерево:
Описание:

Комплектующие:

----------


## Елена 78

]

----------


## Елена 78



----------


## buba_nata

> Я уже создала такую тему:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132202


Я тоже почему то не увидела этой темы!!!!
Ну и молодцы, объединим усилия!!!!
Ксения и Лена, может загляните, в тему "день рождения форума". Нам ваши советы и свободные руки, ох как пригодятся! 
Нужно сделать надписи на фото. Может возьметесь? 
Взгляд со стороны на презент?!

----------


## buba_nata

Я тоже почему то не увидела этой темы!!!!
Ну и молодцы, объединим усилия!!!!
Ксения и Лена, может загляните, в тему "день рождения форума". Нам ваши советы и свободные руки, ох как пригодятся!
Нужно сделать надписи на фото. Может возьметесь?
Взгляд со стороны на презент?!

----------


## Kseniy92

Фоны для оформления

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## po4emy4ka

*Kseniy92* как бы вам с *Елена 78* объединиться? замечательные работы у вас обеих Наташа будет продолжать учить и вы ей помогайте. с нами, чайниками, одной сложно. а кто никак не въезжает или времени не хватает - ваши темы самое то, что нужно.

Ксюша, а на этих рамках текст писать можно в ворде?

----------


## Kseniy92

Медали


Рамки для фотографий! Мои

----------


## Kseniy92

Продолжение!!!! РАМКИ

----------


## Kseniy92

Цветочки клипарт

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## manjuscha

Kseniy92
Я учительница немецкого, пытаюсь учиться работать на компьютере. В этом году у меня выпускной 11 класс (20 человек). Хотелось бы сделать для них комьютерную стенгазету, но не знаю как. Ваши рамки мне очень понравились. Как с ними работать? Если не трудно, дайте пару советов.

----------


## NaTiK97

Девочки, хочу поделиться некоторыми своими работами - оформляла титулки к своим занятиям (все составляющие брала на фотошоповских форумах. поэтому хочу сказать большое спасибо авторам):

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Если не трудно, дайте пару советов.


парой советов здесь не обойтись. посмотрите - у нас целая тема есть - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131255 там учат, рассказывают, советы дают. а здесь все готовенькое.

----------


## NaTiK97

А это раскладки (всё на украинском):
Весна    
Осень

----------


## NaTiK97

Вот такие планеты делала в прошлом году на выпускной (семья, детство, друзей, игрушек, детский сад):

----------


## Елена 78

*po4emy4ka*,

Конечно можно в ворде на этих фонах печатать, я сама так делаю, мне удобнее в ворде, чем в фотошопе.

----------


## Kseniy92

Школьные рамки! Скачивала с разных сайтов и форумах! Автором огромное спасибо!

----------


## Kseniy92

Продолжение! МОИ РАМКИ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

Виньетки

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

Генеалогическое древо! Автор неизвестен.

----------


## Kseniy92

клипарт листья, деревья, цветочки... Автор неизвестен

----------


## Kseniy92

*Шаблоны пятерки. Мои.За клипарт спасибо огромное автором!
     *

----------


## кимким

Великолепный клипарт! 

http://www.lenagold.ru/

----------


## Kseniy92

Музыкальный клипарт! Автором огромное спасибо!

----------


## Irinka1405

А можно сюда выкладывать найденные в интернете отрисовки и фоны? Я "заболела" этим, качаю все что "блестит". или только свои работы?:rolleyes:

----------


## Kseniy92

*Для оформления стенда в стиле ЗВЕЗДОЧКА*

----------


## po4emy4ka

> А можно сюда выкладывать найденные в интернете отрисовки и фоны?


Ирочка, милая, не только можно, но и нужно!!! конечно, авторские права не нарушая! так что только вперед!!! а нам, чайникам, знали бы вы, какая помощь!!! я в полном ауте! зачем учиться? все само собой тут как тут!!!

----------


## Irinka1405

Девочки! Все фоны скачаны с сайтов разных, поэтому может у кого какие-то и есть. Сама только пытаюсь методом тыка "нарисовать" фон. Свою первую работу обязательно выложу. А пока с интернета...

----------


## Irinka1405

Вот еще ссылка http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/13715-na...stendov-2.html 
Наборы фонов для оформления

----------


## Kseniy92

Картинки на шкафчики

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

Названия групп

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## olgakolli

ой, девочки , какая хорошая темка. Буду вам по-тихонь кидать материал, который скачала в интернете. Правда авторов я не помню - так как качала для личного пользования. Но хочу поделиться с вами информацией. Можно вставлять чужие работы, которые просто находила в просторах интернета????  Скоро начну....

----------


## olgakolli

начну со своих рамочек - правда я их выставила и в другой теме. Но вдруг кто-то будет искать именно здесь

----------


## olgakolli

Нашла в просторах интернета. Автора не помню. Огромное спасибо ему за эти работы. Выставлялись в свободном доступе, поэтому и я делюсь этими находками. Кто узнает свои работы - пишите мне  - я тогда подпишу ваши работы или удалю, если автор будет против.

----------


## olgakolli

Нашла в просторах интернета. Автора не помню. Огромное спасибо ему за эти работы. Выставлялись в свободном доступе, поэтому и я делюсь этими находками. Кто узнает свои работы - пишите мне  - я тогда подпишу ваши работы или удалю, если автор будет против.

----------


## olgakolli

Нашла в просторах интернета. Автора не помню. Огромное спасибо ему за эти работы. Выставлялись в свободном доступе, поэтому и я делюсь этими находками. Кто узнает свои работы - пишите мне  - я тогда подпишу ваши работы или удалю, если автор будет против.

----------


## Коробова Светлана

Всем добрый день!  Хочу предложить вам ссылочку где можно взять очень много материала и для оформления детского сада и для работы с родителями. [URL="http://forum.materinstvo.ru/journal.php?user=151910"]

----------


## кимким

Светлана, ссылочка не рабочая

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Светлана, ссылочка не рабочая


http://forum.materinstvo.ru/ - вот этот форум. о нем уже писала Наташа. погуляйте! есть на что посмотреть!

*Irinka1405*,
 твои фоны у меня уже в работе! спасибо большое!

девочки, срочно надо стенд заказать для группы! есть интересные варианты. http://www.raduga96.ru/index-4_stendy_detski_sad.html
http://www.infostend.by/index.php?pa...mart&Itemid=34
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/46764?tid=292
короче - предложений куча!!! но наша начальница требует заводской. с родителей денег взять не могу - 2 недели и мы расстанемся. новых еще нет. буду только набирать. что делать??? своих денег тоже вкладывать не хочу - есть куда деть. может умеет кто делать типо таких стендов сам? научите!!! руки у меня с того места растут. и как такие картинки, как фотообои сделать? нужно срочно! а может не заморачиваться и есть у вас другие варианты?

----------


## СМИТТИ

*po4emy4ka*,
 Инна, в разделе ОБЖД пост9 я выставила стенды, сделанные из потолочных касетонов (пенопластовые, они дешевые, один квадратик стоит 800р.). Обтянула их самоклеющейся цветной пленкой. Это, конечно, тоже денег стоит, но не столько как заводские стенды. Теперь нет времени, но на следующий учебный год планирую на этой основе сделать много чего: и домики для цифр (состав числа), и математическую линейку в виде паровозика (как на этой ссылке, что ты предложила). Еще можно сделать стенды с основой на сайдинге (я делала календарь природы в ясельной группе), но это получится дороже.

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Надя Р.

*po4emy4ka*, http://2006-2009.littleone.ru/showthread.php?t=1064903 Может здесь найдёшь что-нибудь полезное. 9 пост, как раз про самодельные стенды. Я тоже сама стенд оформляла , разберусь, как фотки вставлять, покажу.

----------


## Коробова Светлана

Я извиняюсь, значит что-то не так сделала.Я с компьютером на ВЫ. Тогда объясню словами. Нужно зайти на форум материнство, войти в дневники, найти дневник Осипяшко. Вот у нее то и собрано куча замечательного материала.

----------


## olgakolli

да, девченки. Именно у Осипяшки на форуме сайта Материнства я и беру для себя много полезных вещей для садика. СУПЕР!!!!

----------


## liliana

> но наша начальница требует заводской


Инна,так если она требует,пусть тогда и денег даст,без проблем будет заводской.
А почему ты через две недели с ними расстаёшься,к другим воспитателям переходят? И у тебя уже сейчас будет новая группа?Почему ты так спешишь?

----------


## СМИТТИ

*Коробова Светлана*, *olgakolli*,
Я зашла на форум Материнство, зарегистрировалась, пыталась войти в дневники, но пишут: мне запрещено просматривать эту тему. Вы можете объяснить почему?

----------


## Елена 78

Инна, посмотри на сайте  "Детский сад семь гномов" девочки воспитатели делятся своими идеями для приемной и не только. Ссылку почему то не получается вставить, одни звездочки показывает. Только надо зарегестрироваться, чтобы что-нибудь посмотреть.
В разделе: Предмотно-развивающая среда есть подраздел: Приемная в детском саду. Там есть типографские оформления сделанные своими руками.

----------


## Елена 78

СМИТТ, для того , чтобы войти в дневник, надо для начала выложить свои работы, потом попроситься в друзья и когда вас добавят, то и вход в дневник (кто вас добавит) будет доступный. Некоторые девочки открывают дневники для свободного доступа, но их очень мало, в связи с воровством их продукции и продажи на др. сайтах.

----------


## Елена 78

Инна,я сама сейчас делаю на будущий год стенды. У меня отец занимается металлом. Он покрасил мне листы нужного размера в нужный цвет, я в типографии заказали картинки-наклейки и рамочки из оргалита и все теперь надо наклеить, приклеить. Вот как доделаю, сразу выложу. За основу брала образцы стендов из твоей ссылки. Можно место оргалита и мультифоры приклеить, или рамочки для фотографий.

----------


## Елена 78

Инна,я сама сейчас делаю на будущий год стенды. У меня отец занимается металлом. Он покрасил мне листы нужного размера в нужный цвет, я в типографии заказали картинки-наклейки и рамочки из оргалита и все теперь надо наклеить, приклеить. Вот как доделаю, сразу выложу. За основу брала образцы стендов из твоей ссылки. Можно место оргалита и мультифоры приклеить, или рамочки для фотографий.

----------


## Елена 78

А еще я себе купила ламинатор и брошуратор, теперь делаю папки-передвижки уже на заказ. Ламинирую лист цветной думаги и и просто пленку, соединяю пластиковыми пружинами и получается кармашек. Фото выложу позже.

----------


## Kseniy92

Всем привет! Хочу с вами поделиться своей коллекцией фонов, которые я скачивала с разных сайтов, авторы не известны .Буду потихоньку заливать.

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

Мои рамки! Может кому и пригодиться

----------


## marinusia

Девочки, это картинки для оформления раскладушки по закаливанию, может подойдёт!

----------


## marinusia

Девочки! Выхожу на работу, начала оформлять свою группу . Принимаю советы! Идею "слизала" у Осипяшки с "материнства"! Пусть она меня простит, если увидит, зайчика тоже у неё слямзила.

----------


## Irinka1405

На форуме сайта Малахитовая шкатулка нашла урок по отрисовке пушистиков. Захотелось проэксперементировать кистями и вот что получилось   

А еще сделала приятное открытие у себя в сканере. Оказывается сканирует изображение и в формат PNG. Вот какая прелесть и отрисовывать не надо, все практически готово. Вот  первые картинки отсканированые таким способом, может кому пригодятся. Теперь буду больше выкладывать в таком формате.

----------


## Irinka1405

Вот еще пока 2 картинки перевела в формат PNG, картинки взяла с интернета

----------


## po4emy4ka

> перевела в формат PNG


и что этот формат дает? для меня, тупой, расскажи, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ночная фиалка

> Вот еще пока 2 картинки перевела в формат PNG, картинки взяла с интернета


У меня они в формате JPG. Но, все равно, СПАСИБО!




> и что этот формат дает?


Инночка! В этом формате картинки всегда большие и на прозрачном фоне.

----------


## valja20

Здравствуйте! Сколько полезностей!!! Спасибо за хорошие материалы. Поделюсь и я своими запасами. Вдруг кому пригодится? Вот на спортивную тему:

----------


## valja20

немного на тему семьи.

----------


## valja20

И на тему изо деятельности:

----------


## Kseniy92

Мои рамки

----------


## Kseniy92

Клипарт медвежата! Автором огромное спасибо!
     
Звездочки

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## buba_nata

Сделала папку передвижку "Игры с водой"

Архив из 4 листов http://dump.ru/file/4613459

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/i074.radikal.ru/1006/40/a753db7f127b.jpg.html][IMG]

----------


## Kseniy92

http://i074.radikal.ru/1006/40/a753db7f127bt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

Условные обозначения для голосовых упражнений (громко, тихо, беззвучно, быстро, медленно) Автор АНЮТА- логопед спасибо ей огромное

----------


## Kseniy92

ФОНЫ

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

СКАЧАТЬ В ФОРМАТЕ PSD http://files.mail.ru/VVIQ4N


СКАЧАТЬ ФОРМАТ PSD http://files.mail.ru/A8GXHL

----------


## Ариша

Девочки, ОГРОМНОЕ вам спасибо за ваши работы.

----------


## Irinka1405

Вот, пока интернет был отключен набрала для летней папки материал:

   

Спасибо создателям фона и отрисовок!!!

----------


## ilmira68

> СКАЧАТЬ В ФОРМАТЕ PSD


Что за формат? У меня не открывается?

----------


## Kseniy92

> Что за формат? У меня не открывается?


Это формат для фотошопа.

----------


## buba_nata

> Что за формат? У меня не открывается?


Да, это формат для фотошопа, если его у вас нет, то открыть можно так, нажимаете на файл правой кнопкой мыши и выбираете в выпадающим окне "открыть с помощью" и выбираете просмоторщик рисунков. Правда я незнаю какой стоит у вас, мой показывает. Да, еще в низу в выпадающим окне, можно поставить галку, открывать всегда при помощи...

----------


## nas.

Ой, фотошоп - фотошоп!!!
Люблю его, но времени не хватает на углубленное его изучение... Спасибо вам девицам - мастерицам!!! Умнички!

----------


## Irinka1405

Делала соседям по группе. А себе никак не могу найти подходящих отрисовок или картинок для отрисовок. Группа у меня "Сладкоежки", представляю себе много разных конфеток в  ярких фантиках и конечно же с моими любимыми карапузами (отрисовки коих имеются). Может у кого есть конфетки или сайт?

  

Большое спасибо авторам за фон и отрисовочки!!!

----------


## buba_nata

*Irinka1405*,
 Может эти подойдут, правда они не с кофетами


Но можно и с клипартов сварганить. Просто открываешь новый документ, заливаешь, градиентои и различные элементы вставляеш, там те же конфеты, пузиков, блики...
А если из таких как я выставила, думаю середину нужно осветлить, оставить только края такие.

----------


## buba_nata

*Irinka1405*,
 Вот по быстрому накидала и ничего получилось 
и вотсайт, я его уже выстовляла, но там посмотри http://www.wallcoo.com/cartoon/Da_gi...ion/index.html

----------


## Svetlana K.

Здравствуйте, все жители этого прекрасного раздела!
У меня есть красивые и яркие конфетки (фоны). Но я не умею ничего здесь вставлять!
Научите меня, пожалуйста, очень хочется принести вам хоть какую-то пользу!

----------


## buba_nata

> Здравствуйте, все жители этого прекрасного раздела!
> У меня есть красивые и яркие конфетки (фоны). Но я не умею ничего здесь вставлять!
> Научите меня, пожалуйста, очень хочется принести вам хоть какую-то пользу!


Зайдите в беседку, а потом в тему "как сделать, что бы ваши изо. стали доступными"

----------


## olyalya_83

Привет всем!!!
У меня такой вопросик. Нашла на просторах интернета такую вот заготовочку, нет ли случайно у кого в запасах такой рамочки (именно самой кружевной рамочки), или может быть кто-то подскажет как ее можно сделать.

----------


## Kseniy92

> Привет всем!!!
> У меня такой вопросик. Нашла на просторах интернета такую вот заготовочку, нет ли случайно у кого в запасах такой рамочки (именно самой кружевной рамочки), или может быть кто-то подскажет как ее можно сделать.




Вот вырезала эту рамочку! Пользуйтесь на здоровье

----------


## Svetlana K.

Ой не знаю, что получиться...
[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s43.radikal.ru/i100/1006/bf/04fe058fdc97.jpg.html][IMG]http://s43.radikal.ru/i100/1006/bf/04fe058fdc97

----------


## Svetlana K.

Наташа, видимо я совсем-совсем "чайник", пыталась по вашим советам вставить картинку, но что0то не то сделала!

----------


## buba_nata

> Наташа, видимо я совсем-совсем "чайник", пыталась по вашим советам вставить картинку, но что0то не то сделала!


Вы, выбрали файлообменик (картинок, не файлов), указываете путь к вашей картинки (фото), потом жмете загрузить, после появляется перечень ссылок, которые можно выложивать. Я выбираю обычно "картинка в тексте" (она большая; если выберете Превью - увеличение по клику, то это маленькая картиночка увеличивается по клику), нажимаете на эту ссылку,  она должна выделиться и правой кнопкой мыши нажимаем и в выпадающем окне выбираем - копировать, потом вставляем в ваше сообщение. После отправке, в вашем сообщении вместо ссылки появляется картинка.
И в Беседка - Как сделать, что бы ваши изображения были доступны другим.- самое первое сообщение, там картинки. 
Пытайтесь, все мы с этого начинали.
Не стыдно задавать вопросы, стыдно не знать и молчать!!!

----------


## Svetlana K.

Еще одна попытка.

----------


## Svetlana K.

Ой, спасибо Вам большое, у меня получилось!
Только первый раз я пыталась сделать превью
Есть еще конфетки, типа таких, если нужно- вышлю. 
Я теперь умею!

----------


## Irinka1405

*buba_nata*  Наташенька!!! Спасибо большое, отличный фон!!! 

*Svetlana K.*

Спасибо за конфетки! Отрпавьте пожалуйста еще, думаю лишним не будет!

----------


## buba_nata

> Ой, спасибо Вам большое, у меня получилось!
> Только первый раз я пыталась сделать превью
> Есть еще конфетки, типа таких, если нужно- вышлю. 
> Я теперь умею!


В первый раз наверно не всю ссылку скопировала, вот и не получилось. Я тоже иногда ошибаюсь. Ничего страшного, все дается  не с первого раза...

----------


## buba_nata

*Irinka1405*,
 Вот конфетки, для самостоятельного творчества

----------


## olyalya_83

*Kseniy92*,

----------


## olyalya_83

*Kseniy92*,
 А не подскажите как делается заливка фона?

----------


## Svetlana K.

Конфетки

----------


## Svetlana K.

Здравствуйте!
Вот, хочу поделиться своим первым опытом работы в фотошопе.
В сентябре понесу к дочке в группу.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1415526m.jpg[/IMG]
Спасибо вам за ваши работы, советы. уроки!

----------


## buba_nata

> *Kseniy92*,
>  А не подскажите как делается заливка фона?


Урок в теме "фото-что-п" я выставила.

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s50.radikal.ru/i130/1007/38/a705aab78b4c.jpg.html][/URL

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Наташа, спасибо Вам большое за Ваши советы, следуя им,попробовала выложить пару рамочек . По - моему, получилось!

----------


## liliana

Девчонки,я закачала программу Signed Office с сайта                                           http://www.signed.ru/templatemsword

можно делать самим рамочки с информацией,открытки сразу в ворде,здесь много шаблонов и картинок.Я правда немного помучилась,пока разобралась.

----------


## Irinka1405

Девочки! Вот замечательный вариант как можно оформить раздевалку. Я в восторге, какая красота!!! Посмотрите, не пожалеете. И объяснение есть если пройти по ссылкам. http://stranamasterov.ru/node/46764

----------


## liliana

Сегодня попробовала сама сделать рамочки для группы,за фон и карапузиков спасибо девчонкам,сама только собирала в кучу.

----------


## оксана 67

Вот может кому-то пригодяться такие медальки. Использовала на выпускной.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1494429m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1497501m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1478045m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1475997m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1468829m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1467805m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1472925m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1460637m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1465757m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1452445m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## оксана 67

Вот несколько клипартов.[IMG]http://*********ru/1481143m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1467831m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1473975m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1458615m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1462711m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1463735m.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1450423m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1457591m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1442231m.jpg[/IMG][

----------


## оксана 67

URL=http://*********ru/1446327.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/1446327m.jpg[/IMG][/URL][IMG]http://*********ru/1505718m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1478070m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1470902m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1471926m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1461686m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1452470m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1450422m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## оксана 67

[IMG]http://*********ru/1484233m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1482185m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1459657m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1453513m.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1457609m.png[/IMG]

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Irinka1405

Вот такое оформление у меня получается себе в группу.Спасибо авторам за фон и отрисовочки!!!

----------


## Мария503

Здравствуйте, девочки. Я учусь делиться материалом через файлообменник. Вот выкладываю картинки, я их сама сканировала из книги у логопеда. Может кому пригодится. Правда сохранены они в word, но мне так удобнее. http://narod.ru/disk/22887990000/%D0...D0%B0.doc.html.  Если не получилось пишите.

----------


## Елена 78

Девоньки, всем привет! :069:  Долго здесь ничем не делилась. Это оформление группы с названием "Умка" Здесь все:http://files.mail.ru/4LULRC
Это образец:

----------


## Елена 78

Я тут маленько с букашками побаловалась:

----------


## Елена 78

И еще:

----------


## Елена 78



----------


## Людмилка2010

Большое спасибо за чудесные работы, пригодятся к новому учебному году :flower:

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Kseniy92

маски

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## ksenia 77

красота, аж дух захватывает, сразу куча мыслей:) 
могу поделиться ссылочкой - там многосимпатичных фонов
http://foto.nolinsk.ru/gallery.php?w...tures&cat=card

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Девченки, следуя Вашим советам, попробовала сделать сама. Не судите строго. Большое спасибо всем за помощь.

----------


## Мария503

Девочки, я пока только учусь и не могу поделиться такими красивыми фонами. Вот научилась выставлять картинки, может кому пригодится.

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Елена 78

Группа "Кораблик"

----------


## Елена 78

Образец с карманом

----------


## Елена 78



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Леночка, спасибо Вам огроменное! У меня группа - " Пчелки ". Ваши шаблоны очень пригодятся!!!!!!!

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Pantera87

Девчонки посмотрела на ваши работы и решила попробывать тоже заняться фотошопом! У вас все так здорово получается!!!! Хочу подскеазать, вам сайт, о ктором вы возможно уже знаете, он очень полезен для нашей работе. Туда можно выкладывать свои работы и найти много интересного. Мои работы там есть уже)) 

http://detsad-kitty.ru/

Надеюсь, что кому-то пригодиться, кто езе не знает об этом сайте!

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## olgakolli

КАРТИНКИ НА ШКАФ
с разрешения water_strong попробовала вставить в ее фон картинки, которые нашла в интернете в свободном доступе. Спасибо всем авторам отрисовок, они очень яркие и красочные. На авторство не претендую.

----------


## olgakolli



----------


## marinusia

Выкладываю картинкт для шкафчиков,которые делала для себя.
 
Вот так у меня получилось. Есть все смешарики, машина, принцесса, шрек, буратино, лунтик, Машенька, рабка, солнышко.

----------


## buba_nata

*marinusia*,
Нельзя ли одним архивом, такую красоту!

----------


## Kseniy92

моя первая отрисовка!

----------


## buba_nata

Картинки на полотенца и горшки 24 шт. (картинки из набора кубиков)
[IMG]http://*********ru/1541960.jpg[/IMG]
http://files.mail.ru/9LNQV3

----------


## natascha-sam

Добрый день всем!!!!Случайно зашла на вашу страничку-всё супер!!!!Такая красота!!!!ВЫ ВСЕ БОЛЬШИЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :Ok: :smile: :Aga: 
В этом году я оформляю у сына уголок в детском саду, пришлось  искать картинки для оформления. Хочу поделиться с вами, возможно вам пригодится!
*картинки на шкафчик.(для девочек и мальчиков)*
[IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

Вот ещё картинки на шкафчики: [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]
Я вписывала в картинки фамилию, имя ребёнка и  Фамилию, Имя и Отчество родителей-получилось красиво.

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]
От этой картинки была в восторге-тоже использовала её для оформления!

----------


## buba_nata

marinusia, вторая картинка не увиличивается. пробывала даже ссылку в свое сообщение вставлять... перезалей, если не трудно.

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]
Ещё вот такие картинки для поделок.

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]  Слова для родителей!!!

----------


## natascha-sam

ФОН:
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]
А ещё встретила вот такие фоны, возможно вам пригодятся!!!

----------


## marinusia

картинки на шкафчики
http://narod.ru/disk/23557852000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## кимким

Девочки, очень нужна карта (старинная, по типу пиратской) для игры.

----------


## buba_nata

Пока только такая

----------


## pbveirf

> Девочки, очень нужна карта (старинная, по типу пиратской) для игры.


вот такая 

в архиве - еще две  http://files.mail.ru/TPCXIW

----------


## кимким

Девочки, спасибо. И я тоже нашла. Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится. 



У нас воспитатели в старшей группе оформляют игру "Морское путешествие"

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] Может быть такая пригодится!

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]
вот такие нашла!

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]
Нашла вот таку надпись!!! (Извиняюсь, немного  повторилась!)

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]
Благодарственные письма! Творение не моё, СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!!!!!

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]  Когда то встретила вот такое оформление, может кто-то возьмёт за основу!
И ещё хочу поделиться  картинками! Буду рада, если вам пригодятся. [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

[IMG][/IMG]  [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG] [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Т 83

*natascha-sam*,
 здравствуйте Наташа. я тоже здесь новичок, вы не можете поделится секретом как вы это все делаете.

----------


## СМИТТИ

Это титульный лист к папке-передвижке, которую мы выставляем в раздевалке для родителей в учебном году

[IMG]http://*********ru/1636571m.png[/IMG]

Тоже для родителей:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1594587m.png[/IMG]

----------


## natascha-sam

*Т 83,* смотрите -всё отправила в личку!!!Всего вам доброго!!!!:smile:

----------


## natascha-sam

Не помню число, но по моему в сентябре День воспитателя-быть может пригодятся.

----------


## natascha-sam

Девчонки, очень надо *НАЗВАНИЕ ГРУППЫ И ДЕВИЗ* (Картинки), может быть кто-то поможет-ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! СПАСИБО заранее огромное!:smile:

----------


## buba_nata

*Т 83*,
 У нас есть раздел "фото-что-п", там уроки, как создавать такую красоту... Мощно задавать вопросы и делиться находками - все в разделе "фото-что-п"
*natascha-sam*, я не поняла вашу просьбу. Название группы, девиз (картинки) - это красивая надпись? Напишите более полно, поможем...

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*, Спасибо большое, что откликнулись, да мне  нужно что-то  в виде красивой надписи и соответствующий девиз. Я нашла  одну вот такую картинку с названием группы "ПОЧЕМУЧКИ", может быть у вас есть какие либо идеи.
*Чтобы, всё на свете знать
Нужно многое узнать.
Целый день всё познавать,
Веселиться, петь, играть!*  -не судите строго, вот такой девиз получился, может дополните или исправите-всё приму!!!!

----------


## buba_nata

*natascha-sam*,
 и все равно у меня остались вопросы... Вы уже нашли названия группы и картинку и осталось сделать только девиз в таком же формате? Может тогда так пойдет или шрифт должен быть один как и в вашей картинки.. И еще картинку скачать не могу так как что то у меня последнее время антивирусник заблокировал и радивал и думп....

Если нет, то конкретней пожалуйсто, что хотите? Какое название, что бы хотели видеть или все на наш вкус и название и дизайн...

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*, Спасибо вам за оформление группы  ПОЧЕМУЧКИ, но наша воспитательница сказала, что такое название есть в одной из групп и нужно что-то другое. Вот такие варианты я ещё нашла-нужно красиво оформить, помогите пожалуйста:(ВСЁ НА ВАШ ВКУС И ДИЗАЙН!)
*Группа "Солнышко" 
Наш девиз: 
"В нашей группе солнышко
Светит ярче всех
Теплоты и радости
Хватит здесь на всех!"*

*Группа  "Дружная семейка" 
Наш девиз:
"Мы - дружные ребята,
Не ссоримся совсем.
Мы -дружные ребята,
Скажите это всем!"*

ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## buba_nata

Вот такое оформление представляет осипяшка по группе "Солнышко"

есть все для оформления уголка для родителей и для группы
Если вас устроит могу доделать только девиз.
А своий вариант могу предложить только завтра или сегодня поздно вечером если успею
Скачать можно по ссылки http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...nom-stile.html

----------


## buba_nata

Вот "навояла" по группе "Солнушко". Если не понравится, я не обижусь. А если понравится сделаю девиз

Если нужно что изменить, цвет шрифта, например, то изменю, главно, что бы задумка пошла. А задумку потсказала своими работами baiturina84

----------


## Мария503

Девочки, в этом году на выпускной я сделала вот такие дипломы детям по физвоспитанию "Мастер мяча". Может я не туда выкладываю, если что подскажите. 
Это дипломы для девочек. http://narod.ru/disk/24086139000/%D0...D0%BA.doc.html 
Это дипломы для мальчиков. http://narod.ru/disk/24088478000/%D0...D0%92.doc.html

----------


## Kseniy92

маркировка на шкафчики , стульчики, и.т.д. всего 29 штук.
Картинка для примера



http://turbobit.eu/gv9i6lrttxso.html
Формат PSD (РАЗМЕР 16,1 мегабайт)

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*, СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :flower:  Всё очень понравилось!!!
Если можно, то я  взяла первый вариант (можно сюда же как то девиз вставить!)
Подожду сколько нужно!!!СПАСИБО !!!

----------


## buba_nata

*natascha-sam*, 
да простит меня осипяшка, но по ее "мотивам" - вам девиз.

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*  БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!! ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВО!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Доброго всем вечера!
Девочки, очень нужна Ваша помощь! Следуя Вашим замечательным урокам и советам, только начинаю осваивать фотошоп, но, если честно, у меня еще не очень хорошо получается. А к 1 сентября нужно обновить уголки. Мне нужны шаблоны для оформления группы в одном стиле для группы " ПЧЕЛКИ ", куда можно будет вписать расписание занятий, режим дня и т.д.  Помогите , пожалуйста. Если можно, просто шаблоны, без текста, текст буду вставлять на украинском языке. Всем заранее огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## vtatianan

Елена 78 выкладывала. Посмотрите пост 158.

----------


## СМИТТИ

*МИХАЙЛОВНА T*,
 Посмотрите здесь:
http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...y-pchelki.html

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

vtatianan ,СМИТТИ ,спасибо!

----------


## buba_nata

> МИХАЙЛОВНА T,
> Посмотрите здесь:
> http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...y-pchelki.html


Можно просто фоны оставить если нравится решение... И сразу урок сделать...

----------


## pbveirf

> *МИХАЙЛОВНА T*,
>  Посмотрите здесь:
> http://detsad-kitty.ru/shablon/grupp...y-pchelki.html


или здесь http://forchel.ru/kartinki/for-dou/oformlenie/page/8/

----------


## ksenia 77

Доброго времени суток! Девочки, обращаюсь за помощью - нужно оформление для трех групп - Ветерок, Светлячок, Капитошка. В инете нужного нет, а опыта на хорошую работу явно недостаточно. заранее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

> Можно просто фоны оставить если нравится решение... И сразу урок сделать...


Если можно... И спасибо за помощь!

----------


## buba_nata

> Если можно...


Шлите в личку, то что нужно сделать или выставите здесь, у меня что то не открывается страница, пишет ошибку

----------


## natascha-sam

Хочу поделиться с вами, завершила оформление в садике у сына и вот, что у меня получилось. ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА МАТЕРИАЛ!!!!
 Так я оформила одну из стен.
 Полочки для поделок детей.
  Здесь я разместила основную информацию: меню, поздравления, режим занятий, и т.д.
В дальнейшем ещё планирую сделать оформление на шкафчики!!!
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Добрый вечер всем!
Девочки, осваиваю фотошоп, вот что у меня получилось.
Большое спасибо авторам  за использованные мной фоны!

----------


## buba_nata

*ksenia 77*,
Светлячок  http://forchel.ru/1328-oformlenie-gr...v-zelenom.html
Пчелки http://forchel.ru/kartinki/for-dou/oformlenie/page/10/
Капитошка, картинка с названием, лучше не придумаешь http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/18332-of...apitoshka.html

----------


## mim3009

*buba_nata*,
 Наташа, скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли убирать текст на картинках и писать свой (мне нужно на украинском языке)?

----------


## buba_nata

> можно ли убирать текст на картинках и писать свой


У нас есть тема в этом же разделе "фото-что-п", там я выставляла свои уроки по убиранию текста, но все больше встает этот вопрос, может что учебный год на носу. Наверно за 2 - 3 дня сделаю видео урок, на примере, что я делала для Иннокентьевне. Так что смотрите в ту тему...

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*,  извиняюсь, а можно ещё раз попросить сделать оформление (никак у меня не получается!!!!)-ВСЁ НА ВАШ ВКУС И ДИЗАЙН. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

* наша группа:"Дружная семейка" 
Наш девиз:
"Мы - дружные ребята,
Не ссоримся совсем.
Мы -дружные ребята,
Скажите это всем!"*
ЗАРАНЕЕ БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!:smile: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## buba_nata

*natascha-sam*,
, да когда выставила тогда поняла ошибку файл то png? он смотрится на синем, если понравится переделаю в jpg 
с сайта http://videoforums.ru/showthread.php?t=906&page=9 автор funnywoman выставила limush
Если это подойдет, то можно сделать в этом же стиле девиз

----------


## natascha-sam

buba_nata, даже не знаю, как вам выразить свои слова благодарности!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ-ВСЁ ПОДОЙДЁТ И ВСЁ ПРОСТО ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО!!! (Мне очень понравилась картинка!!!) И ещё спасибо большое за сайт, который вы подсказали, всё посмотрела-шикарные  работы-КРАСОТА!
И если можно, то ещё и девиз в таком же стиле сделайте, пожалуйста!!!!

*buba_nata, это вам!!!*

----------


## buba_nata

Девиз сделаю.. Только в круге или на альбомный формат и опять таки книжка или альбом?

----------


## buba_nata

*natascha-sam*,
 как то так, если придет что еще в голову передела, но время мой враг. К завтрашнему дню готовится надо.. Утренник...

Если нужно, что исправить, наш девиз написать, то исправлю

----------


## natascha-sam

*buba_nata*, всё устраивает, всё просто отлично!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ДЕВИЗ!!!! ОЧЕНЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

решила показать, какое благодарственное письмо родительнице, которое вручили сегодня

----------


## кимким

Отлично, Наташа. Обязательно возьму на заметку.

----------


## natascha-sam

Ещё нашла  вот такие картинки!

----------


## natascha-sam

Девочки, быть может кому-то пригодятся такие рамочки для оформления!

----------


## Valentina72

> 


Список на полотенца - моя авторская работа, а взяли вы это скорее всего с сайта Материнство. Авторов указывайте, иначе не удивляйтесь потом, почему закрывают дневники.

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## leonora_

Маркировка на кроватки http://www.sharemania.ru/0161037

Маркировка на горшки http://www.sharemania.ru/0117756 (кто может передалайте на украинский язык, пожалуйста)

шкафчики http://www.sharemania.ru/0117800

Портфолио дошкольника http://www.sharemania.ru/0117296

Познакомься со мной http://www.sharemania.ru/0113911

----------


## Семи-цветик

Здравствуйте все! Подскажите, пожалуйста, что надо делать, если не окрываются портфолио и презентации, может нужна какая-то специальная программа? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## leonora_

Девочки, кто с фотошопом на ты, помогите переделать на украинский язык маркировки и портфолио. Спасибо.

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

> Девочки, кто с фотошопом на ты, помогите переделать на украинский язык маркировки и портфолио. Спасибо.


Так подойдет?

Спасибо авторам за использованные фоны.

----------


## leonora_

Спасибо огромное. А вот еще маркировка на полотенца http://www.sharemania.ru/0294203        И если можно - портфолио, познакомься со мной.

Как можно увеличить картинку в формат А4 ? А то они у Вас получились маленькие.

----------


## buba_nata

> если не окрываются портфолио и презентации, может нужна какая-то специальная программа?


Для презентации нужна программа POWERPNT, она ставится с пакетом офиса, но можно при установке Microsoft Office, ее отключить. Переустановите весь пакет, не чего не исключая и будет работать. А вот портфолио, это любой просмоторщик картинок подойдет..

----------


## buba_nata

> Как можно увеличить картинку в формат А4 ? А то они у Вас получились маленькие.


Вы наверно, имели в виду пост №254 То просто нажмите на нее, и в новом окне от радикала будет увеличение, вот его и сохраняйте, правой кнопкой мыши по картинке и сохранить как.

----------


## buba_nata

*leonora_*,



> маркировка на полотенца


Да простит меня автор!

----------


## buba_nata

Скачала такие уголки. Нужны? Они в формате для шопа, поэтому на черном..А так прозрачный фон.

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

> Скачала такие уголки. Нужны? Они в формате для шопа, поэтому на черном..А так прозрачный фон.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## leonora_

А пост №250 можно переделать? Спасибо.

----------


## Aurora

> Девочки, кто с фотошопом на ты, помогите переделать на украинский язык маркировки и портфолио. Спасибо.


А что именно нужно сделать? Вернее с какого исходника? Выкладывайте, я посмотрю и если изображение позволит - сделаю. Время свободное пока есть.

----------


## buba_nata

*leonora_*, еще раз пусть извинит автор

----------


## buba_nata

Уголки для *МИХАЙЛОВНА T*,
0087 r87.rar
и второй архив
0098 r95.rar

----------


## natascha-sam

ещё вот такие картинки, может вам пригодятся для оформления!
   фон:  [ (информация о светофоре!)

----------


## olgakolli

natascha-sam, а вы и мою рамочку вставили. Наверно на материнстве нашли?
Я делала ее для себя, вот только не помню авторов отрисовок деток и чья надпись. Кто узнает свои работы, откликайтесь, с удовольствием напишу ваши имена. *Ну раз, я автор, то позвольте я их и вставлю...*

----------


## natascha-sam

*olgakolli,* да  картинку по-моему нашла на материнстве!!!
СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ и наверное правильно будет сказать *СПАСИБО АВТОРУ!!!!* за работы!!!
Я вам написала всё в личку-смотрите!

----------


## Семи-цветик

Здравстуйте! Я здесь новичок,  вообще я физрук , обращаюсь к buba nata: в разделе порфолио вы выставляли заготовки для порфолио педагога (свитки). Можно выставить несколько таких  же, но без названий? Хотелось бы добавить  к вашим несколько своих разделов или подскажите как с ваших готовых можно убрать заголовки. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> natascha-sam, а вы и мою рамочку вставили.


немного подредактировала предыдущее сообщение. думаю, что будет мир и дружба. спасибо, Оля, за работы. 
дело в том, что на "материнстве" многие работы в свободном доступе. работы ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!! я тоже часто пользуюсь "для себя" фонами и рамочками. фотошоп пока так и не освоила, хотя Наташа сделала уроки и лично со мной много возилась. 
предлагаю, чтоб поддержать мир и спокойствие, не выставлять работы в авторском виде. на интересное, вам понравившееся - давать ссылки. но попрошу быть снисходительней, когда фон использовали в презентации, в статье для родителей и т.п. другими словами, если работа "слизана" не подчистую. 

*умелицы-мастерицы, ваше мнение особенно интересует. отзовитесь! ведь уже не первый случай. надо что-то предпринимать... ЧТО???*

----------


## buba_nata

> в разделе порфолио вы выставляли заготовки для порфолио педагога (свитки). Можно выставить несколько таких же, но без названий? Хотелось бы добавить к вашим несколько своих разделов или подскажите как с ваших готовых можно убрать заголовки.


Убрать - уберу, только с каких? А как самой убрать, посмотри в теме "фото-что-п", там я выставляла уроки, даже на последней странице, как убрать текст.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> умелицы-мастерицы, ваше мнение особенно интересует


По моему, если не помнишь автора или от куда скачала, то просто пиши "спасибо автору" или работы не мои окаченные с инета... 
Да и я не давно на другом сайте писала на эту тему возмущение, но там еще тупо убирают все сообщения если указываешь на это... Больше была возмущенна этим (сообщения убрали)...
Объясняю почему это задевает, когда нет ссылок ни каких - человек, просто выставляет работы все в подряд и ни чего не пишет... Создается впечатление, что именно он автор этих работ. И вот, когда видишь, что работа то твоя, недоумеваешь, а где же ссылка, что не автор это, а пользователь, который просто делится, что считает красивым и полезным. Я конечно рада, что мои работы пользуются спросом (уверена, что не я одна), собственно для этого мы их выставляем, но просто хотелось бы что бы (я не говорю не о ком конкретно и уж тем более не о natascha-sam, хотя нет, тот предприимчивый супер модератор меня задел за живое) на работах стояла бы благодарность, даже без конкретного обращения к автору.

----------


## olgakolli

> *умелицы-мастерицы, ваше мнение особенно интересует. отзовитесь! ведь уже не первый случай. надо что-то предпринимать... ЧТО???*


Я прошу прощения , может быть я не правильно выразилась. Я тоже не против, что люди находят интересные работы для себя и делятся ими потом с другими (это очень радует, что твои работы нравятся людям, особенно я новичек в фотошопе и только учусь делать рамочки - и уж поверьте мне как мне приятно видеть свои работы у кого-то - значит не зря сидела и делала эту рамочку.) Полностью согласна с buba_nata , что в смс можно указывать , что "автор не я" или просто писать "спасибо авторам". Я тоже очень много качаю фонов, отрисовок, красивых надписей и потом использую их в работе. В последнее время стараюсь указывать авторов за материал, который использую. В данных работах материал, который я качала очень давно и тогда еще авторов не сохраняла. Поэтому всегда пишу, что авторов не помню, но им большое спасибо. Так что я не против, если вы найдете мои работы и будете выставлять их - мне даже приятно это будет видеть, ведь для всех я их и выставляла  в свободном доступе. Так что конфликта ни какого нет, мир, дружба!!! Кстати, в моей подписи есть ссылка на мой дневничек на материнстве - буду рада видеть вас у меня в гостях. Жмите на слова - МОИ РАБОТЫ

----------


## natascha-sam

Девочки, я никак не хотела никого обидеть (во многих своих сообщениях пишу, что работы не мои, никогда  ничего себе не присвоила!) Буду  внимательна в дальнейшем!!!
Можно обратиться  к вам с просьбой, доделываю оформление в садик! Можно попросить вас виньетки или рамочки для девочек и мальчиков (быть может для мальчиков-машинку, для девочек-цветок или что-то другое!!!)Я хочу  потом вклеить на картинку фото детей! (ЛИЦО РЕБЁНКА) не знаю понятно ли я выразилась) Быть может у вас есть что-то интересное! ЗАРАНЕЕ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!
Я нашла вот такие картинки:
     

*СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ АВТОРУ ЗА ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ РАБОТЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!*

----------


## Семи-цветик

buba nata, выручайте! Сама я удалить заголовки со свитков так и не смогла, а мне надо бы добавить (на любые свитки) заголовки: педагогическое эссе, тема самообразавания(там у вас в окончании ошибка). Большое-большое спасибо заранее!

----------


## buba_nata

*Семи-цветик*, вот свитки, оформляйте на свой вкус! 



> мне надо бы добавить (на любые свитки) заголовки: педагогическое эссе, тема самообразавания


Или мне вам помочь написать. Только я люблю конкретные задачи... Где, что и как? Нужна помощь пишите, только конкретно. Повторюсь - у каждого свой вкус и что нравится мне, может быть "не важным" для вас. Так что лучше - что и как! Если срочно, то тоже напишите.
http://www.4shared.com/photo/B3h6bnZk/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/7yfpACib/549.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/0FQ8R1tv/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/xYxMarUk/549__4_.html
Если нужны уголки, напишите. Уголок оттенить при помощи "параметров наложения". Нужен урок пишите.

----------


## leonora_

buba_nata, спасибо за портфолио дошкольника,которое Вы перевели на укр. яз. Но помогите еще- надо писать не ФАМІЛІЯ, а ПРІЗВИЩЕ и ІМЯ  с апострофом перед Я

----------


## buba_nata

> писать не ФАМІЛІЯ, а ПРІЗВИЩЕ и ІМЯ с апострофом перед Я


Ничего не понимаю в украинском, перевод делал онлайн переводчик. И про апострофы ни чего не знаю. в копе самоучка, до чего сама "допру", ТО И ЗНАЮ и обзываю как мне удобно (скри́ншот, только не давно узнала что такое.... посмейтесь.... )
Так что мне все надо тогда разжевывать, а лучше напишите, а я скопирую!

----------


## leonora_

> Ничего не понимаю в украинском, перевод делал онлайн переводчик. И про апострофы ни чего не знаю. в копе самоучка, до чего сама "допру", ТО И ЗНАЮ и обзываю как мне удобно (скри́ншот, только не давно узнала что такое.... посмейтесь.... )
> Так что мне все надо тогда разжевывать, а лучше напишите, а я скопирую!


Вместо слова  ФАМІЛІЯ  надо слово  ПРІЗВИЩЕ

----------


## olgakolli

> Можно попросить вас виньетки или рамочки для девочек и мальчиков (быть может для мальчиков-машинку, для девочек-цветок или что-то другое!!!)Я хочу  потом вклеить на картинку фото детей! (ЛИЦО РЕБЁНКА)


у меня есть такие картинки. Они не мои, взята по-моему на материнстве уже давно, и автора я к сожалению не сохранила. Так что , кто узнает свои работы - огромное спасибо

----------


## natascha-sam

*olgakolli,* спасибо вам огромное как раз то, что надо!!!!!!!  
ОЧЕНЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## elw350

Девочки, я с большой просьбой.
Провели фотоконкурс "ДошкоДник". Необходимы благодарственные письма для родителей, в пол-листа. Конкурс веселый, много фото интересных, смешных, вообщем оформление должно быть позитивным и подходить как для женщин, так и для мужчин.
ПРОФИ, помогите.
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## buba_nata

*elw350*,
 только на это хватило на скорую руку..



*Добавлено через 33 минуты*
*leonora_*,

----------


## Lara

Дорогие коллеги, меня зовут Лариса, я ваша соседка. Иногда заглядываю к вам и восхищаюсь вашей продвинотостью и бескорыстием. Я в фотошопе чайник, к сожалению. Вот что я нашла в инете. Надеюсь вам пригодится http://styleindisign.narod.ru/main.html (открытки, кисти, тубусы, формы, маски, фоны, стили, рамки и т.д.). 
Спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## Светлана1982

а как вы делали календарь природы, если можно пришлите мне kubrik1@mail.ru

----------


## buba_nata

*Светлана1982*,
 у меня вопрос - к кому вы обращаетесь? Что бы обратится к автору понравившийся работы нажмите на его ник (как я нажала на ваш) и в окне сообщения появится ник автора работы. Сообщений много и работ тоже и как то не понятно кому был вопрос...

Если вы хотите цитировать сообщения выделите и под вашим аватаром находится "цитата выделенного", вот на него и жмите. Цитата появится в вашем сообщении.

----------


## Deli

Дамочки, милые, вам цены нет! Когда вы только успеваете всё это делать? У меня хватило терпения просмотреть только 10 страничек - эмоции вырываются наружу. Я видно смогу этим заняться только к пенсии. Я забросила своего ребёнка, т.к. необходимо "поднять" (в смысле оформить) пустую группу, всё время уходит на оформление, поиск идей, да ещё и сайт затягивает. Помогите, пожалуйста, с темой _колокольчик_, тут цветов было всяких, а моего нет ((

----------


## olgakolli

> Дамочки, милые, вам цены нет! Когда вы только успеваете всё это делать? У меня хватило терпения просмотреть только 10 страничек - эмоции вырываются наружу. Я видно смогу этим заняться только к пенсии. Я забросила своего ребёнка, т.к. необходимо "поднять" (в смысле оформить) пустую группу, всё время уходит на оформление, поиск идей, да ещё и сайт затягивает. Помогите, пожалуйста, с темой _колокольчик_, тут цветов было всяких, а моего нет ((


на форуме сайта МАТЕРИНСТВО есть замечательные рукодельницы, которые оформляют группы для садика. Группу КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК видила у ОСИПЯШКИ  и у ПИНЧУКОВОЙ С.А.  Вот ссылка на дневничек ОСИПЯШКИ  http://forum.materinstvo.ru/journal....=553026&st=100 - здесь есть ее пример оформления этой группы. У Пинчуковой очень красочно оформлена эта группа, но ее дневник только для друзей и пользователей.

----------


## okarban

глядя на всю вашу прекрасную работу, очень вдохновилась на учебу. Большое всем СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Lara

Клипарты http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2559318/post127558470
Как сказал крокодил Гена: Там столько металлолома!!!
Перефразирую: Там столько красоты!!!
Говорят: Голь на выдумки хитра - оформляю свои работы в презентации и сфотографировав кнопками шифт и пайнт, обрезаю и сохраняю. Получается так: [IMG]http://*********org/746526m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Irinka1405

Вот сегодня пока комп не заняли домочадцы успела из кистей сделать такие рамочки-заготовки. Может кому пригодятся.

----------


## Incora

> Вот еще ссылка http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/13715-na...stendov-2.html 
> Наборы фонов для оформления


спасибо за ссылку на мои фоны

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Kseniy92*,
спасибо от осипяшки за то, что публикуете ее работы

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*olgakolli*,
по-моему, на материнстве, фотоведдинге вы зарегистрированы как Ольга Ширяева? или я ошибаюсь????

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А можно сюда выкладывать найденные в интернете отрисовки и фоны? Я "заболела" этим, качаю все что "блестит". или только свои работы?:rolleyes:


Работа чего-то стоит, если в нее вложен труд. Если Вы перезакачиваете чужие материалы - это называется на всех форумах ВОРОВСТВО

----------


## olgakolli

> *Добавлено через 3 минуты**olgakolli*,
> по-моему, на материнстве, фотоведдинге вы зарегистрированы как Ольга Ширяева? или я ошибаюсь????


Здраствуйте. Да - olgakolli - это я  - Ширяева Ольга. Я отправила личное смс - очень хочу получить от вас ответ, пожалуйста. Буду ждать

----------


## Incora

> Здраствуйте. Да - olgakolli - это я  - Ширяева Ольга. Я отправила личное смс - очень хочу получить от вас ответ, пожалуйста. Буду ждать


я ответила на личное смс

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Kseniy92*,
можете поделиться опытом: с какого сайта работы? до боли знакомые!!! Маски, например, моего друга Лены. А у вас откуда?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Kseniy92*,
можете поделиться опытом: с какого сайта работы? до боли знакомые!!! Маски сказочных героев, например, моего друга Лены. опубликованы на материнстве, детсад китти, скайклипарт. А у вас откуда? и почему автора не удосужились указать? считаете: все вокруг колхозное, все вокруг - мое?

*Добавлено через 1 час 13 минут*
*natascha-sam*,
спасибо, что публикуете мои заготовки. мне лестно. а было бы приятно, если бы еще ссылку на автора указали!

*Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут*
Цитата: "Все ссылки, расположенные на данном ресурсе, были взяты из открытых источников интернета. Все права на материалы, представленные на форуме, принадлежат их авторам, правообладателям и издательствам. Ни администрация форума, ни хостинг-провайдер, ни любые другие лица не несут ответственности за использование материалов данного форума!!! Входя на форум, вы автоматически соглашаетесь с данными условиями"!

Браво!!!! Мне очень понравился ваш форум! Продолжайте в том же духе: публикуйте чужие работы от своего имени. Только не забывайте, что в один прекрасный момент, люди, вкалывающие день и ночь в фотошопе, садящие свое зрение, гробящие здоровье, нервы, поймут, что есть в мире такие как вы - любители простых решений, ворующие работы в свободном доступе, перестанут это делать. С чем останетесь вы, творческие личности?

----------


## buba_nata

*Incora*, здравствуйте. Попытаюсь как то оправдать девчонок перед вами и вообще перед всеми авторами работ, которые мы выставили. Если загляните в тему "лавочка....", там я тоже писала свои возмущения по тому же поводу, только о другом сайте и даже потом связывалась с lutiks, так как тоже увидала ее работы на сайте http://videoforums.ru/showthread.php?t=906&page=9 (кстати загляните туда). Посмотрела, вы туда уже заглянули и ваше сообщения оставили... Удивлена!? Можете прочитать нашу переписку по этому же поводу с администрацией этого сайта http://videoforums.ru/showthread.php?t=1141&page=4
*Все, пишите, вы правильно и требуете тоже!* 
Но зайдя на указанный мной сайт вы увидите, что там даже сообщения наподобие вашего удаляются и выставляют уже просто с авторством (там я видела ваши работы подписаны).
*Девчонки, надеюсь ваше сообщения прочли и теперь будут подписывать авторов.* 
Когда, я увидела сколько красоты в инете, тоже качала все в подрят и авторов от восторга не запоминала, хотя конечно благодарила и писала спасибо. 
И только когда сама стала выставлять свои наработки в сети, только тогда поняла, как это обидно... 
Умные учатся на чужих ошибках, а дураки на своих - это про меня...
Теперь если выставляю, а материалы у меня в компе без авторов, то пишу просто "спасибо автору, который поделился своей работой"
Девочки, указывайте авторов и говорите им спасибо! Ведь это большой труд и вы им пользуетесь!

----------


## funnywoman

> СМИТТ, для того , чтобы войти в дневник, надо для начала выложить свои работы, потом попроситься в друзья и когда вас добавят, то и вход в дневник (кто вас добавит) будет доступный. Некоторые девочки открывают дневники для свободного доступа, но их очень мало, в связи с воровством их продукции и продажи на др. сайтах.


Привет! Вот заглянула на огонек. Пришла с Материнства. Вы, Елена, совершенно правы насчет закрытых дневников. Может мне тоже стоит закрыть... Так как здесь я нашла и свои работы, которые выкладывала НЕ Я!!! Жаль, что *Kseniy92* не потрудилась пригласить меня с моими работами, а выложила их сама :mad::mad::mad: И будет еще более грустно, когда всем надоесть, что с авторами совсем не считаются. И те, кому нужна помощь в оформлении остануться ни с чем :frown:

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Девочки, кому действительно интересны работы для садика и кому они нужны лично, а не для распространения на сайтах, заходите ко мне в дневник на Материнстве. Он открыт для всех зарегистрированных пользователей
мой дневник на материнстве

----------


## olgakolli

> Девочки, кому действительно интересны работы для садика и кому они нужны лично, а не для распространения на сайтах, заходите ко мне в дневник на Материнстве. Он открыт для всех зарегистрированных пользователей


Здраствуйте. У вас очень красивые работы. Огромное спасибо вам за ваш труд!!!  Вы очень помогаете всем воспитателям и родителям, которые пытаются красиво с вашей помощью украсить родительские уголки. Спасибо за доброту и красоту. Очень красочные работы на Материнстве у многих девченок - ОСИПЯШКА, INCORA, ПИНЧУКОВА, zena, water_strong .....- ТАМ ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ МАСТЕРИЦ. Спасибо вам всем огромное

----------


## Mazaykina

> Браво!!!! Мне очень понравился ваш форум! Продолжайте в том же духе: публикуйте чужие работы от своего имени. Только не забывайте, что в один прекрасный момент, люди, вкалывающие день и ночь в фотошопе, садящие свое зрение, гробящие здоровье, нервы, поймут, что есть в мире такие как вы - любители простых решений, ворующие работы в свободном доступе, перестанут это делать. С чем останетесь вы, творческие личности?


С какой целью Вы пришли сюда? Ругаться, отстоять авторство или учить меня, как вести форум? 
 Первое: Если вам не нравится , что ваши работы выставлены у нас- без проблем, только *сообщите посты, в которых они есть и в течение 2-х минут они будут удалены.* Я не защищаю тех, кто переносит одни работы с одного форума на другой, не ставя ссылку. Но если работы действительно хороши, они уже определенно находятся на разных порталах похожей тематики. Поэтому 100% утверждать, что  девочки взяли материал именно на вашем форуме, я бы не стала. Если вы не хотите, чтоб их растаскивали по интернету, закройте доступ и все! 
Второе: милости просим к нашему шалашу. Выкладывайте свои работы здесь, под своим именем, открывайте свою тему,  МАЛО ТОГО, у нас, в отличии от вашего форума НЕТ запрета на ссылки на сторонние ресурсы. (взято с ваших правил)



> Запрещено размещать в подписи
> 
> 3) *Запрещено размещать в подписи ссылки на сторонние ресурсы и форумы.* Исключение может быть сделано для благотворительных, социальных, общественно значимых некоммерческих проектов по усмотрению администрации.


Я разрешаю ВСЕМ, у кого есть свои проекты, сайты или странички с творческими работами давать ссылки на них, даже если они находятся на других порталах. 
Каждый администратор ведет форум так, КАК ОН СЧИТАЕТ нужным и я не собираюсь навязывать никому свои правила, НО И ЛЕЧИТЬ меня тоже  не стОит. :wink:  Неужели вы думаете, что только с вашего форума берут материал? Поверьте, у нас берут не меньше, а может и гораздо больше. Мало того, уже сталкиваемся с тем, что материал, скопированный с форума выставляется на продажу. Ваши работы еще не продавали? Радуйтесь, на нас уже во всю зарабатывают ушлые личности. :biggrin:
А теперь САМОЕ главное: я не знаю, кто посещает ваш форум, не знаю, кто Вы по специальности, я знаю своих девчонок, которые работают ЗА ГРОШИ в детских садах и на полном энтузиазме в них ПАШУТ, облагораживая свои группы, делают все, чтобы малышам создать красоту в том месте, где они проводят большую часть суток. И может быть они не так сильны в фотошопе и пользуются чужим материалом, но будьте уверены, они так же просиживают сутками сидя за компом или инструментом, теряя зрение и забывая про семью и своих детей, готовя какой-нибудь очередной праздник или мероприятие. И если вы вдруг прекратите творить в фотошопе* (кстати, его лицензионная версия стоит 700 евро и у нее ТОЖЕ есть АВТОР, я надеюсь, у Вас стоит авторская версия, правда? :wink: ),* то пострадает конечно кто-то, но не глобально. А вот если девочки не пойдут на работу и скажут: да пошло оно все к черту, я за эти деньги лучше дома буду сидеть, больше на колготки трачу! ВОТ ТОГДА произойдет, действительно, трагедия. Это я все к тому, что прежде чем оскорблять пользователей, которые здесь находятся, подумайте 100 раз.  Ведь те, кто пользуется вашим материалом, использует его ВО БЛАГО, а не наживы ради! 
А в остальном, прекрасная Маркиза... 
кстати,  работы мне Ваши, правда понравились.  :Aga:  И приглашение мое ИСКРЕННЕ.

----------


## Irinka1405

*Спасибо всем авторам, чьи работы я использовала в оформлении!*

----------


## elw350

> я знаю своих девчонок, которые работают ЗА ГРОШИ в детских садах и на полном энтузиазме в них ПАШУТ, облагораживая свои группы, делают все, чтобы малышам создать красоту в том месте, где они проводят большую часть суток. И может быть они не так сильны в фотошопе и пользуются чужим материалом, но будьте уверены, они так же просиживают сутками сидя за компом или инструментом, теряя зрение и забывая про семью и своих детей, готовя какой-нибудь очередной праздник или мероприятие.


В точку на 100%. 
От всех форумчанок (я надеюсь) огромное спасибо за понимание

----------


## Семи-цветик

Здравствуйте всем! buba nata! Обращаюсь опять к вам. Не могли бы вы выставить шаблон свиток, загнутый с боков (у вас он был с "оглавление"). Мне надо без названия. Заранее большое Вам СПАСИБО!

----------


## Сташевская Наташа

Добрый вечер,девочки. Вы все тааааакие мастерицы, смотрю, просто дух захватывает: :Oj:  :Ok:  :flower: 
А мне сегодня дали задание, до понедельника сделать визитку школы, а я в этом дуб-дерево, и к тому же не могу ничего найти на украинскую национальную тематику. Помогите пожалуйста, если что-то имеете :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:

----------


## Incora

*[QUOTE=Mazaykina;2834958]
И если вы вдруг прекратите творить в фотошопе (кстати, его лицензионная версия стоит 700 евро и у нее ТОЖЕ есть АВТОР, я надеюсь, у Вас стоит авторская версия, правда? :wink: ), то пострадает конечно кто-то, но не глобально.* 

Вы во многом правы. Спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вы во многом правы. Спасибо


Надеюсь, никаких обид. Я вполне серьезно- скажите, какие работы ваши и я их удалю с форума.

----------


## funnywoman

Девочки, примите меня к себе? :smile:

Медальки для детского сада


В архиве 16 медалек.
depositfiles | unibytes | uploadbox

Герб семьи  :4u: 



Эмблема детсада "Ручеек". В пустош шаблон можно вписать свон название. А с надписью - это для примера.
 

Еще вариант эмблемы для "Ручейка"

----------


## кимким

> Девочки, примите меня к себе? :smile:


С большим удовольствием! :Ok:  Заходите в беседку, познакомимся  :Aga:

----------


## funnywoman

Медальки "Покормите птиц"

 

медалька и шаблон медальки

 

 

и пустые вырезы    

 

медальки для детского сада   

скачать:
депозит | uploadbox

----------


## Mazaykina

> Девочки, примите меня к себе?


Милости просим! 
  А также приглашаю посетить и расположиться  в этом разделе. Мне кажется, что вам есть что показать... :wink:

*Фотошоп*
В этом разделе можно получить первые уроки и познакомиться с работами мастеров фотошопа.* Каждый желающий может открыть свою персональную тему* для обсуждения и поучаствовать в форумских конкурсах.

----------


## PAN

> Милости просим! 
>   А также приглашаю посетить и расположиться


 :Aga: ...
Поддерживаю... :flower:

----------


## funnywoman

Бумага для оформления стендов и ширм



depositfiles | uploadbox

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Эмблема и логотип детсада "Сказка"


Размер архива 4.3mb
unibytes | uploadbox | depositfiles

Набор заготовок для группы "Совята". Формат А4

скачать с unibytes

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Mazaykina*, спасибо за теплый прием :smile: Скажите, есть ли у вас раздел, связанный со школой? Куда можно выложить расписания уроков, плакаты...

*Добавлено через 8 часов 30 минут*
Маркировка на шкафчики. Можно использовать и как вырезы для фотографий и для оформления стендов и ширм


unibytes | depositfiles

----------


## Irisha1082

*funnywoman*,
 У меня к вам просьба:rolleyes:.На сайте материнство, у осипяшки скачала идею стенда "я пришел" с зонтиком и капельками. Но разноцветный зонтик такого размера (А1) распечатать мне очень дорого. У Наташи спрашивала шаблон зонтика просто с черным контуром (чтоб распечатать и оформить самоклейкой) - у нее нет.:frown:Может у вас есть?Буду очень признательна :Oj: 
А что это я только к *funnywoman* обращаюсь? Девочки, может есть у кого такой зонтик?

----------


## funnywoman

*Irisha1082*,  у меня, к сожалению, нет зонтиков :frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
эмблема для группы "Колокольчик"
 

 

Шаблоны для оформления группы "Облачко"


unibytes | depositfiles 

эмблема для детского фольклорного ансабля


В архиве: эмблема с надписью и без + эмблема с травой и без
unibytes

----------


## funnywoman

Надписи, которые можно использовать при оформлении. 
В пнг формате (на прозрачном фоне)

----------


## Incora

> Надеюсь, никаких обид. Я вполне серьезно- скажите, какие работы ваши и я их удалю с форума.


Удалять ничего не нужно. Только просьба к вашим участникам форума: не публиковать мои работы (пусть даже оформленные не в лицензионном фотошопе).

----------


## funnywoman

эмблема и логотип детсада "Ручеек"


В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без ;) 
вес 6.11 mb
unibytes | deposit

Эмблема и логотип группы "Клубничка"


в архиве эмблемы с надписью и без. Размер 3.8mb
unibytes 

Эмблема и логотип группы "Радуга"


в архиве эмблемы с надписью и без. Размер 5.2mb
unibytes | deposit

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Карточки для сюжетно-ролевой игры "Магазин"


размер архива 18 mb
unibytes | deposit 

Дополнительная карточка для игры "Магазин" - Семена

----------


## funnywoman

Надписи для стенда

 
 
 


*Добавлено через 56 секунд*
Эмблема и логотип детсада "Ромашка"


В архиве эмблемы и логотип с надписью и без.
Вес 8.62 mb
unibytes | depositfiles

----------


## funnywoman

Эмблема и логотип для группы "Казачата"


В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без. Размер архива 5.5 mb
unibytes |  depositfiles

Эмблема детсада "Журавлик"


В архиве эмблема с надписью и без. Размер архива 5.7 mb
unibytes | depositfiles 

Эмблема и логотип детсада "Лесовичок"


В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без. Размер архива 9.9 mb
depositfiles |  unibytes

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Эмблема и логотип для группы "Капелька" 



depositfiles | unibytes

Круг с 22 секторами в пнг. Размер А3


Эмблема и логотип для группы "Дельфинчики" и "Дельфинчик"


Размер архива 5.4mb
depositfiles |  unibytes

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Карточки для сюжетно-ролевых игр



В архиве 7 карточек. Формат А4. Размер архива 26 mb
depositfiles | unibytes 

эмблема для группы "Заянька"


unibytes | depositfiles

это надпись на кафчики

----------


## olgakolli

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность funnywoman (к сожалению имени не знаю) и Incora за их работу. Вы большие умнички. Ваши работы просто бесценны!!! Они очень помогают воспитателям и мне (я являюсь членом родительского комитета в садике у своего ребенка). С помощью ваших работ теперь наша группа выглядит ярко и красиво. Очень много информационных работ я брала когда-то у Incora, огромная благодарность за это ей (материал брала с Материнства и www.forum.fotowedding.ru), за что старалась практически всегда говорить СПАСИБО  и писать смс. У funnywoman когда -то брала оформление группы СВЕТЛЯЧКИ и КАПИТОШКА - очень понравились (благодарила лично автора на форуме Материнства и в ее дневнике). Я брала их за основу и делала свои списки для группы. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД.

----------


## funnywoman

эмблема для группы "Муравейник"


depositfiles | unibytes

Оформление для группы "Акку" + группа "Лебеди" 


В архиве: Список группы, Список на полотенца, Список на постель, Список на шкафчики, Объявление, Эмблема, Логотип, Режим дня, Название, Вас встречают,  "О коррекционно-воспитательной работе" + пустые шаблоны эмблем и логотипы + пустые заготовки. Формат А4. Размер архива 87.4 mb
unibytes | depositfiles

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Эмблема и логотип для группы "Непоседы"

unibytes

Карточки "Помирись" и "Поделись"


depositfiles | unibytes

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Оформление группы "Речевички"

В архиве: 3 фона+режим дня, сетка занятий, мы растем, советы логопеда, расписание занятий, возрастные особенности, объявления, вас встречают + эмблема с надписью и без + надписи в пнг. Формат А4.
Размер архива 36 mb
unibytes |  depositfiles

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Оформление группы "Звездочки"


В архиве: 4 фона + эмблема + логотип + списки на полотенца, постели, шкафчики, объявление, вас встречают, режим дня и название группы. Формат А4.
Размер архива 76 mb
unibytes |  depositfiles

Пустые шаблоны для оформления группы

скачать с unibytes

Дополнение для оформления группы "Звездочки"


В архиве: меню с карманом, поздравляем с карманом, сетка зянятий + этот же набор без эмблемы группы.
unibytes

----------


## funnywoman

Стихотворение к Дню Воспитателя на прозрачном фоне.

----------


## Deli

*funnywoman*, спасибо вам за колокольчики!!! Я ищу всё, что связано с этим нежным цветочком. Буду очень благодарна, если ещё что-нить есть

----------


## vtatianan

Девочки, уже кто-то давал эту ссылку, но хочется её продублировать - http://forchel.ru/
Скачивайте материал напрямую :)

----------


## funnywoman

Шаблоны для оформления группы "Светлячки"


В архиве заготовки для оформления группы с логотипом и без + логотип с надписью и без.
unibytes | depositfiles

Шаблоны для оформления группы "Капитошка"

В архиве: заготовки с капитошкой и без.

depositfiles | unibytes

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
Схемы рассаживания детей за столом



unibytes

Дополнение: схемы с одинаковыми столиками  ;) 
 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Эмблема "Веселые нотки". Размер 30*20 см с разрешением 600 dpi. 


депозит 

логотип и эмблема для  д\с "У Лукоморья" и группы "Дружная семейка"



депозит 

Эмблема "Сказка"
В архиве эмблема с надписью и без + логотип "Лукоморье" без надписи (5 mb)


deposit |

----------


## funnywoman

Эмблема для детсада "Незабудка" (архив 6.48 mb) 



В архиве (эмблема+печать+5 заготовок для эмблем или медалей)
депозит 

Эмблема детсада "Теремок"


В архиве 6 пнг файлов разной степени разобранности эмблемы, с надписями и без. Размер 8.2mb
unibytes | deposit

эмблему группы и логотип садика Солнышко 


В архиве 2 эмблемы + эмблемы группы без надписи + psd-файл логотипа садика. Размер архива 11.2 mb
unibytes |  deposit

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Благодарности для сотрудников детсада от родителй



(заведующей, методисту, воспитателю, няне, медсестре, физруку, поварам, прачке, муз.руководителю, логопеду)
В архиве (10 благодарностей с подписью + 10 без подписи +пустой бланк +фон)
размер архива 65mb

депозит 

Благодарность воспитателю без подписи с другими стихами, чем в предыдущем наборе благодарностей  ;) 


Приглашение


Еще фон и текст в пнг, если фон не понравиться  ;) , тогда сможете текст наложить на любой свой фон  ;)

----------


## funnywoman

Эмблема детсада "Росинка"

В архиве эмблемы и логотип с надписями и без + надпись "Росинка" + 6 новых стилей "Роса" для оформления надписей.
Размер архива 17.6mb
deposit | unibytes

Эмблема для группы "Радуга" 



В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без. Размер 8.77mb
unibytes | deposit 

Эмблема для группы "Березка"


В архиве эмблема с надписью и без и отдельно надпись на свитке. Размер 7.76mb
deposit | unibytes

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Эмблема для детсада "Аленький цветочек"


В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без. Размер 9.95 mb
deposit | unibytes

Эмблема для группы "Веснушки"


В архиве эмблема и логотип с надписью и без. размер 7.65 mb
unibytes | deposit

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Оформление группы "Чомусики" (на украинском языке)


В наборе: емблема групи №10 "Чомусики",моє ліжко, моя шафа, мій рушничок,вчимо разом, меню, поради батькам, інформація для батьків, центр розвитку дитини "Гармонія"(так називається наш садочок), режим дня, чим займаємось сьогодні, оголошення, консультації для батьків,моя достигалочка,мій букварик,поради психолога,документація групи + 4 фона + надпись в пнг. Размер А4. Размер архива 110 mb.
deposit 

Здесь исправленный вариант (заголовки с большой буквы) :shuffle: 
unibytes

И набор бумаги для творчества
размер 14.4 mb


deposit |

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
сделала шуточные медали для сотрудников детсада

скачать с Депозит

другой вариант этих же медалей   

скачать архив (3 пнг + шаблон в psd) deposit

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Грамоты  



скачать с депозит

----------


## funnywoman

Карточки с цифрами от 0 до 20

  
  

изучаем гласные и согласные  
 алфавит русский.


скачать тут

----------


## funnywoman

Логотип "Звукарик" :4u: 

в архиве: 1пнг+1псд
депозит

Логотип для логопедической группы

депозит
скачать по слоям с депозит

Логотип для группы "Радуга"

депозит

Логотип для детского сада "Росинка"


депозит

*Добавлено через 41 секунду*
Медали "Знатоки ПДД"


скачать:
депозит 

Медали "Юный пожарный"


скачать:
депозит 

Медальки "Юный танцор"



депозит

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Медальки для спортивного праздника  




скачать архив (12 медалей+эмблема+шаблон в psd):
депозит 

Медальки "Веселые старты"



в архиве (png+psd файлы)
депозит

----------


## funnywoman

Обложки для папок
размер А4, разрешение 300 dpi



В архиве 6 обложек с картинками, 6 обложек с надписями без картинок и фон.

депозит

----------


## leonora_

funnywoman, помогите пожалуйста оформить все для  (група "КВІТОЧКА") это на русском "ЦВЕТОЧЕК"

----------


## snegirr

[IMG]http://*********ru/1770913m.jpg[/IMG]

а скачать можно здесь http://allday.ru/2008/05/12/paket_sh...e_artdeko.html

----------


## funnywoman

> funnywoman, помогите пожалуйста оформить все для  (група "КВІТОЧКА") это на русском "ЦВЕТОЧЕК"


Вы напишите украинские названия того, что вам нужно. Я по-украински не говорю :smile: и не знаю, как правильно написать. Только напишите с переводом :smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> *funnywoman*, спасибо вам за колокольчики!!! Я ищу всё, что связано с этим нежным цветочком. Буду очень благодарна, если ещё что-нить есть


Если вам нужно оформление группы, то на сайте "Материнство" 
http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.ph...806&p=24737590
*Пинчукова С. А.*  уже сделала очень красивое оформление  :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Удалять ничего не нужно. Только просьба к вашим участникам  форума: не публиковать мои работы (пусть даже оформленные не в  лицензионном фотошопе).


Не надо обижаться! :wink: дайте ссылку на посты, где выставлены ваши работы я их подпишу. Авторов должны знать в лицо!



> Логотип "Звукарик" :4u:


Просто хочется пуститься в пляс! ЗДОРВО!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

*funnywoman*,
 Мне очень нравится энергетика ваших работ. Вы разрешите их все-таки выделить в отдельную тему и дать на нее ссылку в новостях форума, чтоб и с других разделов пришли полюбовались ими?

----------


## funnywoman

> *funnywoman*,
>  Мне очень нравится энергетика ваших работ. Вы разрешите их все-таки выделить в отдельную тему и дать на нее ссылку в новостях форума, чтоб и с других разделов пришли полюбовались ими?


Хорошо, если считаете, что так лучше. Так а мне  куда грузить свои работы? Сюда? А как насчет работ школьной тематики? Их есть куда загрузить? :smile:

----------


## buba_nata

> Вы разрешите их все-таки выделить в отдельную тему и дать на нее ссылку в новостях форума, чтоб и с других разделов пришли полюбовались ими?


Есть творческие мастерские... и вот таким  как, *funnywoman*, *Incora*  создать  такие мастерские у нас.



> А как насчет работ школьной тематики? Их есть куда загрузить?


и там же и для школьников работы бы были

----------


## funnywoman

Оформление группы "Капелька"


В архиве оформление в эмблемой и без + пустые бланки + логотип.
Размер архива 84mb.

depositfiles | unibytes

----------


## leonora_

> Вы напишите украинские названия того, что вам нужно.


название группы "ЦВЕТОЧЕК"   (група "КВІТОЧКА")
список на шкафчики  (моя шафа)
список на горшки  (мій горщик)
список на полотенце  (мій рушничок)
список на кроватки  (моє ліжко)
сетка занятий  (розклад занять)
объявление  (оголошення)
режим дня (режим дня)
список группы  (список групи)
совет родителям (поради батькам)

----------


## funnywoman

Алфавит с шариками.  
Большого размера. Можно распечатать и вырезать, чтобы сделать растяжку из букв или наклеять на стену.


скачать с Deposit

Цифорки с шариками. 
скачать одним архивом: 
Deposit

----------


## funnywoman

> название группы "ЦВЕТОЧЕК"   (група "КВІТОЧКА")


Оформление группы "Квiточка" (на украинском языке)/ "Цветочек"


В архиве оформлени с надписями и без + бумага для оформления. Размер архива 73mb
Скачать: depositfiles | unibytes

Тот же набор, но на русском языке
скачать: depositfiles | unibytes

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s60.radikal.ru/i170/1009/eb/2996c1d57d84.png.html]

----------


## Kseniy92

[/URL]

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

НЕЖНЫЕ ФОНЫ ДЛЯ ОФОРМЛЕНИЯ. НАЙДЕНЫ В ИНТЕРНЕТЕ В СВОБОДНОМ ДОСТУПЕ. АВТОРА НЕ ЗНАЮ, ТАК КАК НА РАЗНЫХ САЙТАХ, ГДЕ БЫЛИ РАЗМЕЩЕНЫ ДАННЫЕ ФОНЫ РАЗНЫЕ АВТОРЫ. ОГРОМНОЕ ИМ СПАСИБО ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО!

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ НЕЖНЕНЬКИХ ФОНОВ:

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

***

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

ФОНЫ С ДЕТКАМИ:

----------


## pbveirf

> Алфавит с шариками.


Большое спасибо. очень красиво. Если не секрет, какой шрифт брали за основу?

----------


## funnywoman

> Большое спасибо. очень красиво. Если не секрет, какой шрифт брали за основу?


Шрифт CABERNE :smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Эмблема для отряда "Бригантина"
 

Эта же эмблема, но без надписей 
 

*Добавлено через 1 час 12 минут*
Бумага для оформления. Набор №2.


В архиве 23 бумаги. Это сборник фонов, которые я использовала при создании оформлений для групп.
depositfiles | unibytes

----------


## pbveirf

> funnywoman


Спасибо за шрифт :flower:

----------


## natascha-sam

*Irisha*, РАБОТЫ СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ТАКУЮ КРАСОТУ!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

***

----------


## galchonka

Всем приветик.. Примите и меня с соседнего раздела.. 
С прошедшим праздничком - но всегда ж пригодятся.. Я уже второй год печатаю и всегда на ура.. Скоро заклею все сады в нашем городе... :)

 



 

Плакатик для ПДД..

----------


## galchonka

*Для группы "Ромашка"*

Заготовки на шкафчики..



Меню и кармашек..



Наши занятия и режим дня...



Визитка... И пустая.. Вдруг кому сгодится..

----------


## galchonka

Плакатики  "Советы родителям", "Режим дня", "Организация активной деятельности ребенка", "Значение гимнастики"..



 


*Спасибочки всем девочкам-мастерицам с форума Материнство за отрисовочки..
Кстати, девчонки приветик ВАМ тем кто оттуда - я вас сразу узнала, хоть Incora поменяла ник свой малость - но ведь талант не поменяешь.. Рада всех видеть в нашей дружной семье...* 
Сама ничегошеньки не умею - только элементы размещать..  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ну и напоследок - плакатики к выпускным.. Скачали его *878 раз* на сегодня.. Значица наверное нужная вещь.. :biggrin:

[img]http://*********org/444641m.jpg[/img] 

http:/*************.com/files/6knpbqh24

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

Удачные на мой взгляд рамочки! Но я их использую как шаблоны для оформления документации. Нашла эти рамочки год назад на "Материнстве", но к сожалению автора не помню. Пыталась найти, но уже не получилось, не помню в какой части нашла их. Спасибо огромное их создателю, оформила очень много документации с помощью них! Делюсь с вами:

----------


## po4emy4ka

спасибо за активность в разделе! все яркое, красочное нас, как маленьких деток, очень привлекает. если вы внимательно читаете, смотрите, живете с нашим форумом, то должны заметить, что уже несколько раз возникают конфликты из-за работ с сайта "МАТЕРИНСТВО". девочки, дорогие! прошу всех не копировать работы!!! каждый из нас вполне может зайти и найти то, что необходимо по адресу. при этом не забывайте благодарить мастериц за их труд! 

я думаю, меня многие поддержат. давайте будем взаимновежливыми!

----------


## НАТАЛЬЯ БАРСУКОВА

Удачная подборка фонов, шаблонов для оформления на сайте http://foto.nolinsk.ru. Многие использовала в оформлении.

----------


## lutiks

*У нас в садике проходит конкурс осенних поделок из природного материала "Осенний калейдоскоп".
 Вот созрела идея сделать грамоты и дипломы.*
 
*В архиве 4 варианта грамот и дипломов (с надписью, на желтом, на белом фоне)*
*Размер 27 мб*

скачать с депозит
скачать с летитбит

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
*А вот диплом к конкурсу "Чудо с грядки" (делала по просьбе)
3 номинации
"Оригинальность поделки"
"Творческое исполнение"
"Творческое сопровождение поделки"*

Размер 14 мб

скачать с депозит
скачать с летитбит

*Диплом к конкурсу "Чудо с грядки" (без надписи)*


 Размер 22 мб

скачать с депозит
скачать с летитбит

----------


## lutiks

*Герб и эмблема для детского сада "Чебурашка"*

*Размер 7 мб*

скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит
скачать с турбобит

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*Герб и эмблема для детского сада "Ромашка"*

*Размер 17 мб*

скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит
скачать с турбобит

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Герб и эмблема для Центра розвитку дитини "Гармонiя" 

Размер 12 мб

скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит
скачать с турбобит

Герб и эмблема для детского сада без надписи

Размер 12 мб
скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит
скачать с турбобит

----------


## vasilisa1

Девочки, прошу помощи! нашему садику необходим герб и эмблема. название сада " Василек". спасибо

----------


## lutiks

Для садика делала 2Х СТОРОННИЙ ПЛАКАТ. С ОДНОЙ СТОРОНЫ ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ (УТРОМ) А С ДРУГОЙ СТОРОНЫ  ОБРАЩЕНИЕ К РОДИТЕЛЯМ С ПРОСЬБОЙ  НЕ МЕШАТЬ КУШАТЬ ДЕТЯМ (ВЕЧЕРОМ) + без слов 



Размер архива 20мб
скачать с летитбит
скачать с турбобит
скачать с unibytes

----------


## Таня_2010

Девочки спасибо за ваши труды вы МОЛОДЦЫ!!! У нас в детском саду таких картинок не у кого нет, если есть то все покупается, подскажите пожалуйста, как вы распичатываете картинки для этого не хватит катриджа, а цветные катриджи дорогие.

----------


## buba_nata

> подскажите пожалуйста, как вы распичатываете картинки для этого не хватит катриджа, а цветные катриджи дорогие.


Про это говорилось уже раза 3, походите по теме и по другим где размещены картинки и все узнаете и попробуете у себя если будет такая возможность

----------


## Lecnj

Девчонки хотела оформить уголок изо работ, но не знаю как назвать и что красивое придумать. Подскажите.

----------


## Irinka1405

Мои первые работы - отрисовки
  

Еще пробовала применить стили к отрисовкам. Что получилось можно посмотреть у меня в дневнике на Материнстве
http://forum.materinstvo.ru/journal....4&comm=1027170

----------


## pionolga

Девочки! Нужна эмблема для детского сада  под названием " Золушка". У кого есть какие - то наработки поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!

----------


## Елена 78

Девочки, тоже поддерживаю просьбу про интересное название в уголок рисования, уже голову сломала, никак не могу обозвать.

----------


## olgakolli

делала в садик

Огромное спасибо за фон funnywoman, за отрисовку  NadюshA. Я лишь только соединила элементы. Воспитателю очень понравилось

----------


## люда43

Девочки -мастерицы,волшебницы! Очень нужна ваша помощь!  Очень нужно придумать эмблему олимпиада в Сочи2014. Может есть идеи у кого-нибудь,буду благодарна всем ,кто откликнется,я всю голову себе уже поломала ничего не придумала!

----------


## polu12

> Девочки, тоже поддерживаю просьбу про интересное название в уголок рисования, уже голову сломала, никак не могу обозвать.


Елена, мы этим летом заказывали в сад для оформления двух групп разные стенды, в том числе и для творчества (лепка, рисование) на фирме Интер-Дизайн.
У них такие варианты надписей:

Волшебные кисточки и талантливые пальчики
Мир глазами ребёнка
Наше творчество
Наши рисунки
Сказочный мир детских мечтаний
Весёлые карандаши
Волшебная палитра
Наши таланты
Талантливые пальчики (ручки)

А вот ссылка на этот сайт (может будет интересно заглянуть):
Стенды для Украины (здесь выбор больше) - http://dnz-shkola.com.ua
Стенды для детских садов России - http://dou-shkola.ru

----------


## olgakolli

Очень красивые работы у lutiks. Есть предложение вынести может быть ее работы тоже в отдельную тему как у Incora и funnywoman. Спасибо вам большое, девченки, ваши работы просто супер!!!

----------


## olgakolli

УГОЛОК ЗДОРОВЬЯ
Делала по просьбе Светланка1 (с форума fotowedding.ru). Огромное спасибо за отрисовки (авторы указаны на картинке). Огромная благодарность автору отрисовки медсестры и врача (имени не знаю, отзовитесь - укажу с удовольствием).

----------


## vasilisa1

Девочки! Прошу повторно помощи! Нужна эмблема для детского сада под названием " Василек". Помогите пожалуйста!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

девочки, что-то я растерялась... группа новая. только после ремонта. заказали стенд для родителей. но этого мало. надо срочно сделать еще ВИЗИТКУ, СТЕНД ДЛЯ ДЕТСКИХ РАБОТ, ПОЛЯНУ БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ. за деньги - не можем. надо своими силами пытаться. я все любуюсь оформлением группы в одном стиле. такие МАСТЕРИЦЫ!!! вот думаю, как совместить приятное с полезным??? как оформить визитку и приблизить ее максимально к заводской??? на пенопластовых панелях - не то... уже делали. наше начальство бракует. подскажите идею! и с названием никак не определюсь... то "КАПИТОШКА" хотела, то "ВЯСЁЛКА" (по-русски - радуга). сейчас вообще полный ступор... ничего не хочу... девочки, кто с фотошопом дружит, подскажите - А ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ? КАК ЭТУ КРАСОТУ МОЖНО РАЗМЕСТИТЬ В РАЗДЕВАЛКЕ? 

очень надеюсь на волшебный пендель!

----------


## varvara7371

Классные картинки у вас получаются. Можно и мне к вам обратиться. 
Наш садик называется "Веселые нотки" Можно для нас придумать картинку?

----------


## ulala

Девочки, выставляю ссылку на визитку группы и стенд "Мы растем", формат А4, распечатывала на цветной бумаге, поэтому фон белый, группа называется "Смешарики" (может быть кому пригодиться.). Спасибо всем, чтьи идеи использовала!http://files.mail.ru/4QB0BP

----------


## Vika41

Дорогие девочки!  Огромное спасибо  за  такую  красоту. Я муз. руководитель в ДОУ, случайно попала на ваш сайт  и  не смогла  оторваться  от  этого чуда. Глаза разбегаются, всё  хочется использовать в работе. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Olsa

> девочки, что-то я растерялась... группа новая. только после ремонта. заказали стенд для родителей. но этого мало. надо срочно сделать еще ВИЗИТКУ, СТЕНД ДЛЯ ДЕТСКИХ РАБОТ, ПОЛЯНУ БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ. за деньги - не можем. надо своими силами пытаться. я все любуюсь оформлением группы в одном стиле. такие МАСТЕРИЦЫ!!! вот думаю, как совместить приятное с полезным??? как оформить визитку и приблизить ее максимально к заводской??? на пенопластовых панелях - не то... уже делали. наше начальство бракует. подскажите идею! и с названием никак не определюсь... то "КАПИТОШКА" хотела, то "ВЯСЁЛКА" (по-русски - радуга). сейчас вообще полный ступор... ничего не хочу... девочки, кто с фотошопом дружит, подскажите - А ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ? КАК ЭТУ КРАСОТУ МОЖНО РАЗМЕСТИТЬ В РАЗДЕВАЛКЕ? 
> 
> очень надеюсь на волшебный пендель!


po4emy4ka, как это знакомо. Тоже ломали голову над данной проблемой. Хотели было сделать заказ http://www.dou.ru/stendviz/ Однако, ознакомившись с тамошними ценами, снова вернулись к потолочным плиткам. Благо, пока детки ещё маленькие (1 мл. гр.) оформили так  Вырезали паровозик с вагончиками из плиток, раскрасили гуашью. Рисунки малышей размещаем на другой стене вокруг солнышка, которое также из плиток.  На будущее ума не приложу, что и придумать. Так же надеюсь на коллективный разум. Группу назвали Непоседы.

----------


## 6nadcataya

какая прелесть. просто замечательно.продолжайте в таком же духе и огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 6nadcataya

> *Т 83,* смотрите -всё отправила в личку!!!Всего вам доброго!!!!:smile:


 здравствуйте а мне тоже можно.заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polu12

> девочки, что-то я растерялась... группа новая. только после ремонта. заказали стенд для родителей. но этого мало. надо срочно сделать еще ВИЗИТКУ, СТЕНД ДЛЯ ДЕТСКИХ РАБОТ, ПОЛЯНУ БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ. за деньги - не можем. надо своими силами пытаться. я все любуюсь оформлением группы в одном стиле. такие МАСТЕРИЦЫ!!! вот думаю, как совместить приятное с полезным??? как оформить визитку и приблизить ее максимально к заводской??? на пенопластовых панелях - не то... уже делали. наше начальство бракует. подскажите идею! и с названием никак не определюсь... то "КАПИТОШКА" хотела, то "ВЯСЁЛКА" (по-русски - радуга). сейчас вообще полный ступор... ничего не хочу... девочки, кто с фотошопом дружит, подскажите - А ЧТО ДАЛЬШЕ? КАК ЭТУ КРАСОТУ МОЖНО РАЗМЕСТИТЬ В РАЗДЕВАЛКЕ?
> 
> очень надеюсь на волшебный пендель!


Инна, могу посоветовать только теорию, приближения к заводскому качеству (но затраты в любом случае будут). 

Для основы нужно найти лист пластика ПХВ толщиной 3мм, либо ДВП тонкий (+  кого-нибудь с лобзиком по дереву, кто поможет выпилить макет, если фигурный).
Печатать на самоклеящейся фотобумаге формата А4, а потом это аккуратно наклеить на основу (если рисунок большой, то если не ошибаюсь *ким-ким*, где-то писала, как она большой рисунок печатает с помощью Exel на А4 формат)

Либо, основу покрывать однотонной плёнкой-самоклейкой, а потом уже дополнять мелкими деталямиили или распечатками на той же фотобумаге самоклейке.

Ну, а кармашки - либо покупать у тех кто, торгует стендами, либо пробовать мастерить из каких-нибудь уголков, или файлов.

Стенд детских работ можно делать так же само: шапку и крепления под магнит.
Для креплений под магнит нужны ещё металлические пластины.

Подставка для лепки: основа + для полочек искать подходящие пластиковые уголки и крепить их к основе.

Но это всё теория, а как получится на практике? И сколько это займёт времени?

В прошлом году, у нас до покупных стендов висела гусеница - стенд для родителей (основа – ДВП, покрытие – ватман с нарисованной гусеницей, фото есть, но неудачные) времени воспитательница угробила  много, пока допросилась у родителей, чтобы выпилили основу, потом пока нарисовали саму гусеницу. :Tu:

----------


## makeway

А сделала стенд, купив магнитную доску, распечатала изображение по формату доски( в рекламном агентстве) на самоклейке и работы прикрепляю магнитами. Но это, безусловно, тоже требует затрат( мне повезло с родителями).

----------


## makeway

[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s016.radikal.ru/i337/1010/31/e4010dcb56ca.jpg.html][IMG]http://s016.radikal.ru/i337/1010/31/e40

Картинку, естественно, можно любую и написать что - то типа Наше творчество

----------


## leonora_

Да, я согласна. Все замечательно. Оформления СУПЕР. Очень мало на украинском языке только.

----------


## Shamanaika

Девочки, помогите  пожалуйста! Не  могу  загрузить  свои  материалы, при  загрузке  пишет "некорректный  файл". Что  делать?

----------


## valentina70

> [URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s016.radikal.ru/i337/1010/31/e4010dcb56ca.jpg.html][IMG]http://s016.radikal.ru/i337/1010/31/e40
> 
> Картинку, естественно, можно любую и написать что - то типа Наше творчество


К сожалению, ваша картинка не открывается.

----------


## makeway

Ещё раз пробую

----------


## makeway

А, вот теперь получилось.

----------


## Елена 78

Делала обложку для папки по патриотическому воспитанию:



и листок для информации:

----------


## Shamanaika

Предлагаю  музыкальный  клипарт,найденный  в  Интернете.
http://narod.ru/disk/27126274000/%D0...%D1%82.7z.html

----------


## Елена 78

Группа Здоровячок

----------


## Елена 78

ЛОГОПЕДИЯ

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

*lutiks*, Спасибо за грамоты и дипломы к празднику"Мама,папа,я-спортивная семья"  :Thank You2: не могли бы по этой теме "выложить" медали

----------


## Алешина Елена

Девочки, очень нужно!!! Показываю праздник физкультурный на подтверждение категории. В конце праздника Принцесса приглашает детей в страну Здоровья. Необходимо приглашение или пропуск в страну Здоровья. Т.к. праздник спортивный, должны быть спортивные атрибуты, плюс витамины и т.п. Да, чуть не забыла, хочу сделать приглашения именными, поэтому нужна рамочка для вставки фото ребенка.
Жду с нетерпением помощи Мастеров фотошопа. Как всегда нужно срочно!!! Как говорится, вчера!
Заранее благодарна безмерно!!!

----------


## leonora_

Добрый вечер всем! Девочки, не помню где и кто делал красивое оформление на украинском языке осенних месяцев (вересень,жовтень,листопад со стишками). Можно сделать и на зиму (грудень, січень,лютий)

----------


## baryssveta

Мастерицы дорогие! Нигде не могу найти медали и(или)Дипломы и пр. для награждения мамочек в День матери за участие в конкурсе на лучшего кондитера(или как-то лучше можно назвать?...):будут оцениваться печенюшки и др. кондитерские изделия.Может ,ткнете носом в ссылочку или кто-то поможет сам?Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## valentina70

Вот так оформили свои раздевалки коллеги г. Полоцка, г.Минска

----------


## Алешина Елена

Не дождалась помощи, пришлось самой срочно включиться в фотошопработу. Вот какое приглашение в страну Здоровья у меня получилось. В рамочку вставляла фотки детей. Формат работы PNG 

Ссылка для скачивания http://narod.ru/disk/27453849000/%D1...D1%8F.png.html
 :flower:

----------


## valentina70



----------


## juliana

Елена78... красиво и красочно!!!здорово

----------


## baryssveta

> Мастерицы дорогие! Нигде не могу найти медали и(или)Дипломы и пр. для награждения мамочек в День матери за участие в конкурсе на лучшего кондитера(или как-то лучше можно назвать?...):будут оцениваться печенюшки и др. кондитерские изделия.Может ,ткнете носом в ссылочку или кто-то поможет сам?Буду очень благодарна!!!


Нашла очень хорошую рамочку, её можно оформить как благодарность за активное участие в кондитерском конкурсе на лучшую домашнюю выпечку или диплом http://dump.ru/file/4913480 ( т.к. я еще "на Вы" с компом, эта рамочка как рисунок в ворде, но я пишу текст и распечатываю, мне нравится...

----------


## Наталья Радькова

Девочки, милые! Огромное вам спасибо и низкий поклон!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/915344.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## galy-a

Предлагаю картинки для коробок, может кому пригодится http://dump.ru/file/4915497

----------


## Alena2000

*Как найти общий язык с маленьким упрямцем*

----------


## C.В

Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите найти шаблоны к презентации по русскому фольклору.

----------


## Юлсми

> Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите найти шаблоны к презентации по русскому фольклору.


А что именно нужно, можно точнее?

----------


## C.В

> А что именно нужно, можно точнее?


Очень нужны фоны (если такие есть) танцующие дети в русских костюмах  или фоны с элементами хохломы.

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92

и с тенью

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## leyno



----------


## leyno



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## galy-a

вот такой лист здоровья (спасибо Марго за фон и всем, чьи отрисовки использовала)

----------


## Alena Prekrasnaya

Девочки, есть такой сайтик http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/ - оооочень много интересного)

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Астриск

Девоньки, какие же ВЫ УМНИЦЫ!!!! некогда спрашивать что и как, успевай копировать. я не воспитатель - родитель и то  в полном восторге. копирую для своей воспитательницы - она с инетом никак (к сожалению). По-моему она всему будет рада. Спасибо всем вам огромное.

----------


## Астриск

Ксения 92. нет слов, чтобы выразить все восхощение от Вашей работы. спасибо 100000000000000 раз.

----------


## Фея Фиалка

У меня есть такие картинки. Может кому то пригодятся!

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

*lutiks*, Мне надо написать пригласительный для родителей на спортивный праздник "Будем в армии служить",предложите мне пожалуйста какую нибудь виньетку!?

----------


## Жюли

Девочки, здравствуйте, всем огромное спасибо за такую красоту! Я с предложением - просьбой, у коллег в другом саду видела картинку о потеряных вещах,около нее складывают все, что забывают. Очень хочется своим воспитателям такие сделать. Я даже стихотворение запомнила
Посмотрите поскорей
Сколько брошенных вещей
Здесь платочкам очень скучно
И резиночки грустят
А носочки громко плачут
Ведь домой они хотят
Девочки - мастерицы. сделайте пожалуйста!

Иеще просьба обновите ссылки на старые карты или подскажите как с радикала их добыть ...просто распечатать или еще как?!

----------


## Лариса812

Девочки, добрый вечер! Смотрела Ваши работы - загляденье. И я к Вам с просьбой. Если можна - титулка (хореографический кружок "Маленькі перлинки", только без текста, сама картинка. Пожалуйста, помогите! Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## мадам

Добрый вечер! Я, музыкальный руководитель, на нашем форуме Лорис предложила нам очень красивое письмо маме, обращаюсь с огромной просьбой! Помогите, пожалуйста, оформить его! 
« Здравствуй,  дорогая наша мамочка!
 В этот особенный день, мы хотим признаться в том, что ты самая лучшая мамочка на свете! У тебя родились хорошие дети, которые тебя любят и уважают.  Мы очень благодарны тебе. Ты для нас самый дорогой и любимый человек на свете. 
Мы очень - очень сильно тебя любим, любим, любим…
Мы хотим поздравить тебя с женским днем – самым прекрасным праздником на свете. Хотим обнять тебя и поцеловать. Желаем тебе много любви, счастья и здоровья. Живи долго на этом свете.
Мы не всегда бываем хорошими, послушными, правильными по отношению к тебе, часто  ведем себя не так, как хотелось бы. Но мы всегда ценим и любим, и можем исправиться, чтобы ты была рада. Мы редко говорим тебе об этом, но сейчас хотим сказать, что ты самая- самая красивая, самая лучшая мамочка на свете! Такой как ты больше нет, и не будет. Мы очень сильно любим тебя…
И, чтобы не случилось в жизни, чтобы ни происходило, мы любим тебя, потому что ты наша единственная мама. Ты всегда выслушаешь нас, всегда находишь нужные слова и силы, чтобы понять нас. Ты родила нас, подарила ласку, заботу и любовь. Мы любим тебя, такую милую, любимую и ласковую!!!» Спасибо!

----------


## olegius

да, работы класные!

Мои шаблоны


Есть еще такие картинки


И вот такие


делала такой фон

----------


## Светлана67

Девчонки, вы все такие молодцы! Может сможете мне помочь: нужна эмблема детского сада для спортивных соревнований с указанием названия детского сада - МДОУ №13 "Золотая рыбка", а если ещё кто-то сможет и девиз подсказать - моей благодарности не будет предела.

----------


## RYBKA

В архиве 7 страниц + титульник :Tender:  СКАЧАТЬ
http:/*************.com/files/s0kamku6h
http://fileshare.in.ua/4208115

----------


## RYBKA

Жюли
Постараюсь сделать стихи для коробки-потеряшки, только не знаю как скоро. Но обещаю, что сделаю!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, здравствуйте, всем огромное спасибо за такую красоту! Я с предложением - просьбой, у коллег в другом саду видела картинку о потеряных вещах,около нее складывают все, что забывают. Очень хочется своим воспитателям такие сделать. Я даже стихотворение запомнила
> Посмотрите поскорей
> Сколько брошенных вещей
> Здесь платочкам очень скучно
> И резиночки грустят
> А носочки громко плачут
> Ведь домой они хотят
> Девочки - мастерицы. сделайте пожалуйста!
> 
> Иеще просьба обновите ссылки на старые карты или подскажите как с радикала их добыть ...просто распечатать или еще как?!


Очень долго не заглядывала сюда!!!
Рада помочь, но видно совсем опоздала.... Если еще нужно


Напишите чьи конкретно ссылки нужно обновить. Увидим себя обновим!

----------


## RYBKA

Наталья, очень красивое оформление потеряшек!!!

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, добрый вечер! Смотрела Ваши работы - загляденье. И я к Вам с просьбой. Если можна - титулка (хореографический кружок "Маленькі перлинки", только без текста, сама картинка. Пожалуйста, помогите! Буду очень благодарна.


Может поздно...
Если устроит...

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## RYBKA

МИХАЙЛОВНА T
Очень красивые фоны, спасибо!!! :Tender: 



 :Tender:  СКАЧАТЬ

http:/*************.com/files/gwmceu3d8
http://uploadbox.com/files/df4f88ce4a

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

Выручайте,мне нужны дипломы,медали к спортивному празднику посвященному 9 мая, с участием родителей, подгот.гр. :Ok: И если у кого есть в заготовках папка - передвижка или консультация на тему " Сказка..." для детей 2-3 лет и что нибудь о привычках этого возраста. :Vishenka 32:

----------


## RYBKA

Ирина, медальки гляньте тут
http://forchel.ru/4193-medalki-dlya-...razdnikov.html
 А тут много консультаций
http://matveyrybka.ucoz.ru/news/konsultacii/1-0-1

 :Ok:

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Вот ещё стих с материнства

Если ищете носок
Иль от платья поясок,
Потеряли вы гамаши,
Может быть колготки ваши,
И не можете найти,
Значит надо вам идти
В гости к Маше-растеряше,
Там найдутся вещи ваши!

Картинки , пдойдут для оформления.


Еще

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

*МАТВЕЙКА*, По возможности,замените пожалуйста надпись на 9 Мая и Георгиевскую ленточку... :flower: files.mail.ru/3JT4HD

----------


## RYBKA

> МАТВЕЙКА, По возможности,замените пожалуйста надпись на 9 Мая и Георгиевскую ленточку...


Ирина, проще сделать новую медаль. Добавила вашу просьбу к приглашению. На неделе сделаю. :Tender:

----------


## Ефросинья

Увжаемые коллеги! Выручите, меня. Сделайте пожалуйста титулку для кружка - кружок по профилактике нарушений осанки и свода стопы "КРЕПЫШ". Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

Иринка,Ирочка
*МАТВЕЙКА*, Спасибо,что выручили,что помогаете в оформлении. :Vishenka 33: Удачи,творческих идей и понимания пользователей сайта.

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

*МАТВЕЙКА*, Ирина,я как то о девочках забыла,а им бы тоже..! Пожалуйста не откажите,переделайте пожалуйста...9 Мая!!! :Tender: files.mail.ru/988I1U files.mail.ru/F2X96J

----------


## Фея Фиалка

К дню космонавтики

----------


## binkakorzinka

девочки, а есть какие- нибудь грамоты для педагогов, за победу во внутрисадовых конкурсах?

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Дорогие форумчане! А нет ли грамот для группы к Дню космонавтики или медалек с ракетами? Помогите пожалуйста в поиске. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## RYBKA

Оля, заходите сюда 
http://forchel.ru/
справа вверху набираете КОСМОС и клавишу ввод, там столько про космос  :Ok:

----------


## RYBKA

СКАЧАТЬ  :Tender: 

http:/*************.com/files/p48mb22yj

http://uploadbox.com/files/0d2ea3cfa0

----------


## Фея Фиалка



----------

Shamanaika (02.09.2016)

----------


## buba_nata

Вот у меня такие есть



> Добрый вечер коллеги! Не могу подобрать материал для рубрики "Золотые правила детского сада". Хочется чтобы он был в оригинальной форме. Дайте ссылочку, если у кого есть. Спасибо.

----------


## raritetca

Всем здравствуйте! А есть у кого-нибудь красивые картинки с детским паровозиком? мы с детьми на выпускном празднике едем в путешествие на поезде, хочу попробовать сделать презентацию. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## strelka_64

[quote="raritetca;4047216"]А есть у кого-нибудь красивые картинки с детским паровозиком?[/quote

----------


## buba_nata

и конечно http://lenagold.ru/fon/clipart/alf.html

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Может  такой подойдет[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s40.radikal.ru/i088/1105/32/3b2aa6b1ecb0.jpg.html][/URL[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Девчата! Нашла на соседнем форуме.Спасибо создателям за их прекрасные работы.
 Пригодится для выпускного.Благодарности для сотрудников http://narod.ru/disk/start/01.dl1-fi...godarnosti.rar

----------


## tania04

Меню

http://letitbit.net/download/20339.2...nyu_3.jpg.html


http://letitbit.net/download/75275.7...nyu_2.jpg.html


http://letitbit.net/download/83369.8...menyu.jpg.html


http://letitbit.net/download/63779.6...sadik.rar.html

----------


## ЛАС

Девочки!Нужны меню на украинском языке с карманчиками.Где-то видела а где не найду.Как можно оформить раздевалку интересно и недорого?Мне нравятся паровозиком.Спасибо!!!

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста! У нас уволилась делопроизводитель, которая выполняла все работы по оформлению А я ничего в этом не соображаю. Надо шаблоны в родительский уголок - режим дня, сетка занятий, родительский комитет.

----------


## leonora_

> Надо шаблоны в родительский уголок - режим дня, сетка занятий, родительский комитет.


Валя, посмотрите здесь столько всего http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F1%F2%E8%EB%E5

----------


## Suponina

:Smile3: Девочки, подскажите, как вставить текст в шаблон?

----------


## leonora_

> Девочки, подскажите, как вставить текст в шаблон?


Валя, это делается в фотошопе. Если он не установлен на компе, то можно в фотошоп онлайне (загрузить свой шаблон и печатать, а потом сохранить). А еще можно расспечатать сам шаблон сначала, а потом в ворде набрать текст и расспечатать его на шаблоне. Но надо подстроить так, чтобы попал куда нужно (сначало на пустом листе и приложить к шаблону - проверить).

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, подскажите, как вставить текст в шаблон?


Я шаблон копирую в ворд, а потом печатаю в нём. Очень удобно.

----------


## Suponina

> Я шаблон копирую в ворд, а потом печатаю в нём. Очень удобно.


Я не могу скопировать шаблон в ворд, почему? У меня ворд 2003, может он старый?

----------


## strelka_64

> Я не могу скопировать шаблон в ворд, почему? У меня ворд 2003, может он старый?


Попробуйте кнопкой *вставка*. Нажимаете *вставить*, рисунок, и растягиваете шаблон, как надо. Только шаблон должен быть за текстом.

----------


## Гумочка

Девчоночки, дублирую свою просьбу в вашей темке, может, кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с таким моментом... ОГРОМНАЯ  просьба: 15 октября нашему саду юбилей. Хочется порадовать работников медальками с соответствующими номинациями.  А номинации следующие:
 "Человек, налаживающий Бермудский треугольник между РОО, нами и собой", "Мудрейший воспитатель", "Юниор дошкольного образования", "Мастер затейник", "Человек - компьютер", "Громкоговоритель", "Рукодельница", Мисс Ля-ля-фа", Мадемуазель Витаминка", "Мадам Чистюлькина", "Буль - буль", "Пальчики оближешь", "Эх раз, ещё раз...", "А по утру они проснулись". Девочки, очень на вас надеюсь, может кому-нибудь такие эмблемки тоже понадобятся...

----------


## leonora_

> Девчоночки, дублирую свою просьбу в вашей темке, может, кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с таким моментом... ОГРОМНАЯ  просьба: 15 октября нашему саду юбилей. Хочется порадовать работников медальками с соответствующими номинациями.


Посмотрите здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%F1%E0%E4%E0  Там девочки могут помочь, надо их только попросить. Мне помогли.

----------


## Лариса812

Девочки, добрый вечер! Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью - у меня садик "Сосонка". Очень нужен герб садика и все, что связано с сосонкой (тоесть всякие картинки, рамочки, только с эмблемой садика и на украинском языке). Очень Вам благодарна!!!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Интересная подборка картинок-анимашек. Надеюсь кому-нибудь пригодится.

*БАРБИ* Скачать Барби.rar с ********
*КОЛОБКИ* Скачать Колобки.rar с ********
*МИКИ МАУС* Скачать МІКІМАУС.rar с ********
*ЦВЕТЫ* Скачать Цветы-блестяшки.rar с ********

----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## Kseniy92



----------


## kssisa

Картинки на детские шкафчики. 25 штук.

----------


## kssisa

Другие  картинки для закрепления детских шкафчиков

Скачать здесь: http://files.mail.ru/Q910TR

----------


## Дуня

Девочки не могу вставить в фотошопе клипкарт. НАУЧИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Дуня

На Новый год перед утренником читала детткам вот такое письмо от Деда Мороза 
http://narod.ru/disk/39225903001/2-%...D1%8B.jpg.html
картинку в форум вставить не получается, подскажите как

----------


## strelka_64

> картинку в форум вставить не получается, подскажите как


Загляните сюда  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133332  пост №11

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Фончики

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Для оформления группы на укр. языке


Под этими картинками просто вывешиваю списки детей с номерами кроватей, полотенец, горшков и т. д.

----------


## Марья Викторовна

Схема мытья рук

http://files.mail.ru/PZYG27

----------


## buba_nata

Может кому будут нужны...

----------


## NaTiK97

Обыграли дежурство в уголке природы введя "должность" дежурного синоптика. Цепляем синоптику вот такой бейджик:

----------


## NaTiK97

А это просто надписи:

----------


## NaTiK97

Девочки, сделала ошибку в слове, только сейчас заметила. Вот исправленный бэйджик:

К сожалению, не знаю как убрать бэйджик с ошибкой. Пожалуйста, модераторы, если это в ваших силах, удалите его.

----------


## buba_nata

Делала для своих родителей благодарность за участие в выставке поделок из природного материала

----------


## ольга дьячок

Всем добрый день! Девчоночки, обращаюсь с огромной просьбой. Наша медсестра оформляет свой стенд и обратилась с просьбой найти фоны - шаблоны для медсестры. Я где только не смотрела нигде такие не увидела. Помогите, пожалуйста. За ранее огромное спавсибо!!!

----------


## leonora_

> Девчоночки, обращаюсь с огромной просьбой. Наша медсестра оформляет свой стенд и обратилась с просьбой найти фоны - шаблоны для медсестры.


[IMG]http://*********org/3448218m.jpg[/IMG]
http://yadi.sk/d/MPHXQe-a4Jqih

----------


## leonora_

[IMG]http://*********ru/4409876m.jpg[/IMG] 

Автор  galunova

http://yadi.sk/d/C9Ut8VT54Jr9H

----------


## leonora_

[IMG]http://*********net/3557815m.jpg[/IMG] 

http://yadi.sk/d/tnj2Ahcm4Jrjz
Автор  Namochka

----------


## antropowa

> Фоны для оформления


скажите пожалуйста, а как можно скачать ваши фоны? очень нужно для грамот на выпускной для выпускников.

----------


## leonora_

> скажите пожалуйста, а как можно скачать ваши фоны? очень нужно для грамот на выпускной для выпускников.


Обычно надо нажать на картинку для увеличения, а потом сохранить на комп. Но, что-то выдает ероглифы какие-то.
У меня есть шаблоны, может не все. Не знаю кто автор, скачала очень давно. Сейчас я попробую выставить.

[IMG]http://*********org/3524312m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4541200m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/3703486m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/3517144m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4543248m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********net/3702462m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********org/3507928m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Девчата,может вам пригодиться на осеннюю тематику шаблоны  https://yadi.sk/d/ynN_Dm5Db6oZV

----------

1 Kvitochka (21.07.2016)

----------


## лида-1410

> Девчата,может вам пригодиться на осеннюю тематику шаблоны  https://yadi.sk/d/ynN_Dm5Db6oZV


СПАСИБО!!!

----------

лядова (04.04.2017)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

ДЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА  https://yadi.sk/d/91lv0l0_b97kU

----------


## ivano

> ДЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА  https://yadi.sk/d/91lv0l0_b97kU


Спасибо !

----------


## лида-1410

> ДЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА  https://yadi.sk/d/91lv0l0_b97kU


Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Образцы объявлений к празднику " День дошкольника"    https://yadi.sk/d/dwxUmqTqbTLGc

----------


## ivano

> Образцы объявлений к празднику " День дошкольника"    https://yadi.sk/d/dwxUmqTqbTLGc


Спасибо большое !

----------


## mash-elena

Спасибо!)

----------


## нинчик

спасибо!


> Образцы объявлений к празднику " День дошкольника"    https://yadi.sk/d/dwxUmqTqbTLGc

----------


## Алешина Елена

Вот здесь я выставила мое оформление для портфолио воспитателя - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138755&page=4

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

*ШИРМИ*
Пам'ятка "БЕЗПЕЧНІ СВЯТА"  https://yadi.sk/i/45OHTqLbcWmYC
У моєї дитини в дитячому садочку новорічний святковий ранок https://yadi.sk/d/7pDTud-rcWmfh

----------


## Кита Ра

Поздновато с этой темой, но возможно, кому-то пригодится!
Оформление уголка на тему: "Великая Отечественная Война"
Сделано лично мною в Photoshop CS6) В единственном экземпляре, так сказать))))
Распечатывайте и пользуйтесь на здоровье) От себя добавлю, что я распечатывала в типографии на глянцевой бумаге - получилось отлично, качество наилучшее!
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...dkU&authuser=0

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> Поздновато с этой темой, но возможно, кому-то пригодится!


Конечно пригодится. Спасибо.

----------


## Кита Ра

Нашла у себя на компе мои старые зарисовки в Фотошоп на 23 февраля. Делюсь с Вами, коллеги! Время летит быстро...))
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...mZCYmFFa0ZRbmM - горизонтальная картинка
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...19pSDNKSURxRGM - вертикальная картинка
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...1JUeTZVM09UZEE - информация о празднике MSWord

----------


## strelka_64

> Нашла у себя на компе мои старые зарисовки в Фотошоп на 23 февраля. Делюсь с Вами, коллеги! Время летит быстро...))
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...mZCYmFFa0ZRbmM - горизонтальная картинка
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...19pSDNKSURxRGM - вертикальная картинка


И не открываются и не скачиваются.

----------


## Neffy

> И не открываются и не скачиваются.


И открыла, и скачала   :Ok:

----------


## Кита Ра

*strelka_64*, перезалью еще раз. На майл.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22fU/rTx5DVivp
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22fU/rTx5DVivp
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVSi/AJ5k3wRnP

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## Кита Ра

Буклет-пустышка.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...1pXeFpEcFFaSGM

----------

pomahka (21.06.2017), Анжела72 (08.04.2016), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## strelka_64

Спасибо за шаблон буклета! И ссылки открылись, наверное, был сбой на сайте.

----------


## Иделя

> *strelka_64*, перезалью еще раз. На майл.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22fU/rTx5DVivp
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/22fU/rTx5DVivp
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVSi/AJ5k3wRnP


спасибо вам большое!!!!

----------


## Кита Ра

*strelka_64*, *Иделя*, пожалуйста! Всегда рада помочь!:)

----------


## Кита Ра

Пока сидела на работе, нарисовала еще буклетов-пустышек))) на сезонную тематику - весна, осень и зима. Вдруг у кого-то будет интересное мероприятие и такие тематические буклетики будут мило смотреться))

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bNx/bRBj1HpK1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GT5x/Uzg5R87yn
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2YV6/E7UNiTC6A

----------

pomahka (21.06.2017), Zetik (01.02.2017), Анжела72 (08.04.2016), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017), Иннокентьевна (12.02.2017), лядова (04.04.2017)

----------


## Иделя

> Пока сидела на работе, нарисовала еще буклетов-пустышек))) на сезонную тематику - весна, осень и зима. Вдруг у кого-то будет интересное мероприятие и такие тематические буклетики будут мило смотреться))
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bNx/bRBj1HpK1
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GT5x/Uzg5R87yn
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2YV6/E7UNiTC6A


Почему то не открывается(((((((

----------


## Кита Ра

> Почему то не открывается(((((((


а что пишет? у меня работают ссылки.

----------


## Neffy

Всё открывается)  :Yes4:

----------


## Кита Ра

*Иделя*, у *Neffy* открылось))) может, объясните поподробнее, что именно не получается?))

----------


## anfisa-lena

*Иделя*, Скорее всего у вас не полная версия ворд, не установлена программа для создания публикаций.

----------


## Кита Ра

И снова буклеты от _Кита Ры_:) надеюсь, у всех получится скачать)) :Blush2: 
Хорошо ходить на работу летом - детей мало, и на тихом часу я могу творить, что хочется)))))
Строгие информационные буклеты на тему: "Возрастные особенности детей..." и по возрастам. Текст взяла с просторов интернета, поэтому легко можно добавлять и форматировать, закидывать картинки при желании. 
*На здоровье!:)*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...UhRMXZuQl9qNzg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...EFmVnlVUUJaRTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...EFmVnlVUUJaRTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bx...1BiUUFXMTdBYnM
P.S. Надпись на гуглоблаке "Предварительный просмотр недоступен" не страшна. Там просто не просматриваются файлы формата .pub, поэтому, качайте и если у Вас установлен  MS Publisher, то все обязано работать!

----------

NaTiK97 (01.10.2016), pomahka (21.06.2017), Анжела72 (08.04.2016), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017), Иннокентьевна (12.02.2017)

----------

